# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Ժյուրիի անդամների վարքը հեռուստամրցույթներում

## Ձայնալար

Թեման բացելու համար առիթ հանդիսացավ վերջերս համացանցում հանդիպած հետևյալ տեսանյութը՝




Հերթական անգամ ժյուրիի որոշ անդամներ փորձում են եթերում ծաղրել մասնակցին:

Իսկ, երբ մասնակիցը փորձում է հակադարձել, կատաղությունը թափում են հաջորդ մասնակցի վրա




Եթե երկրորդ հոլովակի իրավիճակն իր տեսակով եզակիներից է, ապա այն ինչ կատարվում է առաջին տեսահոլովակում, կարծես թե օրինաչափություն է, ու նման տիպի նախագծերի անբաժանելի մասը: Անձամբ ես դա անբարոյականություն եմ համարում: Կուզեմ լսել ձեր կարծիքները:

----------

Artgeo (19.12.2012), Claudia Mori (19.12.2012), Jarre (23.12.2012), keyboard (19.12.2012), Kita (24.12.2012), Kuk (21.12.2012), Malxas (19.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Two-Face (20.12.2012), Արշակ (20.06.2014), Լեո (19.12.2012), Շինարար (19.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Էնպես կուզեի, որ էս թեմայում քննարկում չծավալվեր, որ բոլորս մի կարծիքի լինեինք: Բայց գիտեմ, որ էդպես չի լինելու:

----------

Ձայնալար (19.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2012), Ուլուանա (19.12.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Էնպես կուզեի, որ էս թեմայում քննարկում չծավալվեր, որ բոլորս մի կարծիքի լինեինք: Բայց գիտեմ, որ էդպես չի լինելու:


Ես չէի ուզի, եկեք բանավիճենք come on baby ...   :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (20.12.2012), keyboard (19.12.2012), Kuk (21.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Աթեիստ (19.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես չէի ուզի, եկեք բանավիճենք come on baby ...


Ձայ ջան, ես որ գրեմ, շատ հոգեցունց ա ստացվելու: Հլա դուք վիճեք, կարող ա էս անիրավ աշխարհի չարությունից զզված էլ չդիմանամ, մի երկու հարյուր տող էլ ես գրեմ հետո:

----------

Ariadna (20.12.2012), Arpine (22.12.2012), keyboard (19.12.2012), Ձայնալար (19.12.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Էտ հլը հարց ա` ով ումն ա ծաղրում: Իրանք ժուրիի վրա են կայֆավատ լինում, ժուրին էլ իրանց: ՈՒ էտ մենակ Հայաստանում չէ, համատարած ա: Դե մենք էլ՝ հանդիսատեսներս, Հին Հռոմի Կոլիզեում հավաքված ամբոխից շատ չենք տարբերվում՝ մեզ արյուն ա պետք:

----------

GriFFin (18.06.2014), keyboard (19.12.2012), Moonwalker (19.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Tig (20.12.2012), VisTolog (19.12.2012), Yevuk (20.12.2012), Աթեիստ (19.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (20.12.2012), Ձայնալար (19.12.2012), Մանուլ (30.12.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի մասով կասեմ, որ ինքն էր իրա դեմ լարում ժյուրիին (դե ժյուրին էլ գիտեք՝ իրանց մեծ ***ի տեղ են դնում): Իսկ էն աղջկա պահը մութ մնաց, որովհետև էտ աղջկա պոռթկալուց առաջվա մի քանի վայրկյանը մոնտաժ ա արված իմ կարծիքով  :Xeloq:

----------

keyboard (19.12.2012), Ամմէ (19.12.2012)

----------


## Chilly

> Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի մասով կասեմ, որ ինքն էր իրա դեմ լարում ժյուրիին (դե ժյուրին էլ գիտեք՝ իրանց մեծ ***ի տեղ են դնում): Իսկ էն աղջկա պահը մութ մնաց, որովհետև էտ աղջկա պոռթկալուց առաջվա մի քանի վայրկյանը մոնտաժ ա արված իմ կարծիքով


ըտենց էլ կա, ինքը՝ էդ աղջիկը վիդեոյի տակ քոմենթել ա, որ ամոթ շանթին, որ վիդեոն կտրտել նոր ա դրել

----------

Ամմէ (19.12.2012), Վահե-91 (19.12.2012), Վոլտերա (18.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Թեման բացելու համար առիթ հանդիսացավ վերջերս համացանցում հանդիպածս հետևյալ տեսանյութը՝
> Հերթական անգամ ժյուրիի որոշ անդամներ փորձում է եթերում ծաղրել մասնակցին:
> 
> Իսկ երբ մասնակիցը փորձում է հակադարձել, կատաղությունը թափում են հաջորդ մասնակցի վրա
> 
> Եթե երկրորդ հոլովակի իրավիճակն իր տեսակով եզակիներից է, ապա այն ինչ կատարվում է առաջին տեսահոլովակում, կարծես թե օրինաչափություն է, ու նման տիպի նախագծերի անբաժանելի մասը: Անձամբ ես դա անբարոյականությւոն եմ համար: Կուզեմ լսել ձեր կարծիքները:


Բագ, չեմ արդարացնում ժյուրիի էդ անբարոյականությունը, բայց ավելի մեծ անբարոյականություն ա, որ մարդուն խաբում ասում են, որ ինքը կարա երգի, ինքը գժական *երգչիստ* ա ու ուղարկում են բեմ, որ իրա վրա խժացողների թիվը մեծանա:
Ուղղակի, նախքան եթերը, պիտի մի նրտրական փուլ էլ լինի, որ էն մարդիկ ով խժալու *աբրանք* ա, չհասնի նրան, որ իրա վրա ղժան:
Ուղղակի, ժյուրին էնքան անմակարդակա, որ իրանք իրանց հավասարացնում են հողի, մանավանդ էն կնիկը ու գարիկը, որ սխոդու կոխեց գողական, տո մեկն ասի այ փսլնքոտ, էղածդ ինչ ա:
Եսիմ Բագ, հարաբերականությունը շատա: Միանշանակ բան ասելը դժվարա:

----------

GriFFin (18.06.2014), Malxas (19.12.2012), Աթեիստ (19.12.2012), Ամմէ (19.12.2012), Գոգարիկ (18.06.2014), Մուշու (18.06.2014), Վահե-91 (19.12.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

1. Եթե ես էլ լինեմ ժյուրիի կազմում, կարծում եմ ես էլ կծիծաղեմ ծիծաղելի մարդկանց վրա, հետևաբար ես նրանց չեմ մեղադրում։
2. Կոնկրետ օրինակում Ավետը (որն իսկապես իր մասին շատ ավելի բարձր կարծիք ունի, քան իրականում կա) պարզապես ասեց մի արտահայտություն, որըն այս հաղորդաշարի ընթացքում բազմիցս լսել եմ ժյուրիի այլ անդամներից. «կատարումը ձանձրացրեց»։ Ու միայն այս ոչ ադեկվատ մասնակիցը տվեց ոչ ադեկվատ ռեակցիա։ Ավետի հաջորդ արտահայտությունը՝ «խի՞ եք ձգձգում», նույնպես վիրավորական չի, քանի որ արդեն երևում էր, որ մնացածն ասելու են «այո», ու անիմաստ ձգձգում էին։ Դրանից մեր մասնակիցն արդեն հիստերիկացավ։ Եթե նույնիսկ Ավետով հիացած չեմ, մեկ ա դա չի նաշանակում, որ ստեղ պետք ա իրան մեղադրեմ։
3. Ես բազմիցս լսել եմ, որ նման պրոյեկտների պահանջների կետերից է մի քիչ խաղալ մասնակիցների նյարդերի հետ (հավանաբար հաղորդման ռեյտինգի համար)։ Ու նենց չի, որ դա էս եթերաշրջանում երևաց, կամ մասնակիցներին անծանոթ միջավայր էին ընկել։ Մնացել էր «Ուլտրամութի» մասնակիցների լույս անջատելուց նեղանային։ Երևի մնացած երկրներում նման ոչ ադեկվատներին նախօրոք ֆիլտրում են, չէ՞, ու ինտերնետում որ սաղ օրը նայում ու ղժժում ենք, մենակ հայերն են։

Մի հաղորդման ժամանակ Անդրեն հատուկ դիմեց նստած մարդկանց, մոտավորապես հետևյալ խոսքերով. «Ծիծաղալու ա, չէ՞, բա որ մենք ենք ծիծաղում, խի՞ եք մեզ քննադատում, մենք էլ մարդ ենք։»

----------

keyboard (19.12.2012), Malxas (19.12.2012), One_Way_Ticket (19.12.2012), Rhayader (20.12.2012), Tig (20.12.2012), VisTolog (19.12.2012), Yevuk (20.12.2012), Ամմէ (19.12.2012), Մանուլ (30.12.2012), Մուշու (18.06.2014), Չամիչ (20.12.2012)

----------


## John

Ինձ թվում ա էժանագին PR ա ուղղակի: Որ փորձեք վիճակագրությունը նայեք` տասնյակ (մինիմում) անգամ ավելի շատ դիտումներ ունենում են հենց սկանդալային բնույթի հոդվածները, տեսահոլովակները և այլն  :Smile:  ու հնարավոր եմ համարում նաև, որ էդ մասնակիցը ուղղակի դերասան է` մանսավոր դեպքում պարապ մեկը, ում կարելի է 5,000 դրամ տալ ու վրեն մի հինգ րոպե կայֆավատ լինել: Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ շատերին 5,000 տալով 5 տարի են կայֆավատ լինում վրեքը` էս շատ էլ նորմալ երևույթ է  :Wink:  Իրանք իրանց հաղորդումը` ում դուր չի գալիս կարող է չմասնակցել, ով չի ուզում կարող է չդիտել, ով էլ մտածում է, որ իր արժանապատվությանը կպնում են` կարող է դատի տալ  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (23.12.2012), keyboard (19.12.2012), Աթեիստ (20.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2012), Վահե-91 (19.12.2012), Տրիբուն (19.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Աղջկա դեպքի մասին բան չեմ կարող ասել, չեմ նայել: Տղայի դեպքի կեսը նայել եմ` Վահիկի ֆեյսբուքի պատին: Ահավոր տհաճ էր, ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում շոուի ֆորմատը, պահանջները, արտասահմանում ոնց են անում: Զզվում եմ, երբ մարդուն ծաղրում են` օգտվելով նրա թուլությունից: Էդ տղայի աչքերից արդեն երևում ա, որ ինքը էդքան էլ ադեկվատ չի, փչած ստերից առավել ևս: Մի վայրկյան անգամ ծիծաղս չի եկել: Իմ շրջապատում էլ կա այդպիսի մի մարդ` ընկեր, հույս ունեմ, որ ինքն էլ ինձ ա ընկեր համարում: Նույն աչքերը, նույնատիպ ստերը: Իրան էլ ԱԹիՎիի Կիսաբաց լուսամուտներ էին տանում` շոու սարքելու, բայց դե ոնց ասի` ինքը լավ ընկեր ուներ, էդ մի շոուն ԱԹիՎին չկարողացավ կպցնել: Ես անհումոր մարդ եմ, նման մարդկանց վրա իմ ծիծաղը չի գալիս, որ մարդիկ էլ ծիծաղում են, սիրտս ցավում ա: Չհասկանալու, չիմացության, պակասամտության, անհասկացողության վրա ծիծաղելը որն ա, այսինքն` դա ծիծաղել չի, ղժժալ ա, բառը լավագույնս ա բնորոշում երևույթի գռեհկությունը: Ես ծիծաղում եմ հաջող հումորի վրա սովորաբար, գուցե աննորմալ ա: Քեյբորդի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ ուղղակի դա պետք ա եթեր չտալ, շատ զգույշ ա պետք լինել էդպիսի իրավիճակում: Էս առումով ինձ համար ամեն ինչ ավելի քան միանշանակ ա: Եթե մարդու տարօրինակության վրա կարելի ա ծիծաղել, կարելիա հաճախակի այցելել հոգեբուժարան ու սրտանց զվարճանալ: 
Իհարկե, ես սրանից հետո ավելի զգույշ կլինեմ էդ բոլոր մարդկանց հետ շփումում, ովքեր գտնում են, որ կարելի ա տարօրինակ մարդու, միամիտ մարդու վրա ծիծաղել, ով գիտի ինչ ծիծաղելի բան կտեսնեն իմ շարժուձևում, քայլվածքում, խոսքում, շեշտադրության մեջ, մտածողության մեջ: Արդեն իսկ ոչ էն միջավայրում ոնց որ շատ խոսացի:

----------

CactuSoul (20.12.2012), Dayana (20.12.2012), GriFFin (18.06.2014), Jarre (23.12.2012), Kita (25.12.2012), Yevuk (20.12.2012), Ամպ (22.12.2012), Արէա (20.12.2012), Արշակ (20.06.2014), Գալաթեա (19.12.2012), Ձայնալար (19.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2012), Ուլուանա (20.12.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Չէի տեսել, մերսի, ահագին ղժժացի  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (19.12.2012), Աթեիստ (19.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աղջկա դեպքի մասին բան չեմ կարող ասել, չեմ նայել: Տղայի դեպքի կեսը նայել եմ` Վահիկի ֆեյսբուքի պատին: Ահավոր տհաճ էր, ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում շոուի ֆորմատը, պահանջները, արտասահմանում ոնց են անում: Զզվում եմ, երբ մարդուն ծաղրում են` օգտվելով նրա թուլությունից: Էդ տղայի աչքերից արդեն երևում ա, որ ինքը էդքան էլ ադեկվատ չի, փչած ստերից առավել ևս: Մի վայրկյան անգամ ծիծաղս չի եկել: Իմ շրջապատում էլ կա այդպիսի մի մարդ` ընկեր, հույս ունեմ, որ ինքն էլ ինձ ա ընկեր համարում: Նույն աչքերը, նույնատիպ ստերը: Իրան էլ ԱԹիՎիի Կիսաբաց լուսամուտներ էին տանում` շոու սարքելու, բայց դե ոնց ասի` ինքը լավ ընկեր ուներ, էդ մի շոուն ԱԹիՎին չկարողացավ կպցնել: Ես անհումոր մարդ եմ, նման մարդկանց վրա իմ ծիծաղը չի գալիս, որ մարդիկ էլ ծիծաղում են, սիրտս ցավում ա: Չհասկանալու, չիմացության, պակասամտության, անհասկացողության վրա ծիծաղելը որն ա, այսինքն` դա ծիծաղել չի, ղժժալ ա, բառը լավագույնս ա բնորոշում երևույթի գռեհկությունը: Ես ծիծաղում եմ հաջող հումորի վրա սովորաբար, գուցե աննորմալ ա: Քեյբորդի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ ուղղակի դա պետք ա եթեր չտալ, շատ զգույշ ա պետք լինել էդպիսի իրավիճակում: Էս առումով ինձ համար ամեն ինչ ավելի քան միանշանակ ա: Եթե մարդու տարօրինակության վրա կարելի ա ծիծաղել, կարելիա հաճախակի այցելել հոգեբուժարան ու սրտանց զվարճանալ: 
> Իհարկե, ես սրանից հետո ավելի զգույշ կլինեմ էդ բոլոր մարդկանց հետ շփումում, ովքեր գտնում են, որ կարելի ա տարօրինակ մարդու, միամիտ մարդու վրա ծիծաղել, ով գիտի ինչ ծիծաղելի բան կտեսնեն իմ շարժուձևում, քայլվածքում, խոսքում, շեշտադրության մեջ, մտածողության մեջ: Արդեն իսկ ոչ էն միջավայրում ոնց որ շատ խոսացի:


Շին ջան, ինձ թվում ա չափից շատ ես սրտիդ մոտ ընդունել: 

Ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ ինչքան տաղանդաոռ Ավետը իրան լավ զգաց, որ մարդ գտավ որին կարելի ա անպատիժ ծաղրել, էնքան էլ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը իրան լավ զգաց, որ էկավ ու ժյուրիի պոռտը տեղը դրեց: 

Իմ վրա ավելի շատ երկրորդ դեպքը ազդեց, քանի որ պարզ էր, որ աղջիկը, որոշ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով, լուրջ բարդույթներ ունի, ու էս դեպքում պետք էր ավելի նրբանկատ լինել: Բայց տաղանդաոռը իրա ամպլուայի մեջ էր:

Իմ ընդհանուր եզրակացությունը հետևյալն ա. 
- սրտին շատ մոտ ըդունել պետք չի, քանի որ էտ մրույցթին գնալ ու մասնակցելը ամեն մեկի ընտրությունն ա, իսկ դա նշանակում ա, որ իրանք գիտեն (կամ պիտի իմանան) թե ինչի հետ են բախվելու: Ու հոգեբուժարանի հետ երևի պետք չի համեմատել, քանի որ ընդեղ մարդիկ գտնվում եմ հիմնականում իրենց կամքից անկախ: 
- Ավետին դաստիարակչական ապտակ ա հասնում:

----------

keyboard (19.12.2012), Rhayader (20.12.2012), Մանուլ (30.12.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Էտ հլը հարց ա` ով ումն ա ծաղրում: Իրանք ժուրիի վրա են կայֆավատ լինում, ժուրին էլ իրանց: ՈՒ էտ մենակ Հայաստանում չէ, համատարած ա: Դե մենք էլ՝ հանդիսատեսներս, Հին Հռոմի Կոլիզեում հավաքված ամբոխից շատ չենք տարբերվում՝ մեզ արյուն ա պետք:


Իրականում դա նմանատիպ նախագծերում նախատեսված անասունություն ա, դե էդ նախագծերն էլ հիմնականում բրիտանացիներն են հորինում հետո իրավունքները վաճառում տարբեր երկրների հեռուստատեսությունների: Բայց էդ ամեն ինչը կապ չունի, ես խոսում եմ երևույթի մասին՝ էն, որ դա մենակ Հայաստանում չի, երևույթը դրանից իր բնույթը չի փոխում: Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա էդ արյուն ուզելու պահը, ես օրինակ, կարծես թե չեմ ուզում ու իսկապես ծիծաղս չի գալիս: Եթե պարզապես ինչ-որ կիսախելառ գա ու երգի միգուցե և պահի տակ ծիծաղս գա, բայց երբ հատուկ շեշտը դնում են մարդու վրա ղժալու վրա ու ավելի տոն են տալիս, զզվելի ա: Հա, ասեցի ծիծաղս կգա, բայց եթե էդ մարդը դիմացս կանգնած լինի, հաստատ կզսպեմ ծիծաղս ու նենց չի, որ առիթ չեմ ունեցել տենց մարդկանց հետ շփվելու:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Որոշ բանջարբոտսանային բուծություններ իրանց թույլ են տալիս նման կերպ վարվել մասնակիցների հետ:

----------


## Chuk

Կարծում եմ, որ խնդիրն էնքան ժյուրիի խնդիրը չի, ինչքան մեր: Օրինակ ես մի այլ կարգի ներվայնանում եմ էդ ծաղրից, համարում, որ անթույլատրելի ա, որ պետք ա շատ հանգիստ ուղղակի մերժեն ու անցնեն առաջ, ոչ թե ստորացնեն ու լիքը սենց բաներ: Բայց էն նույն Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի վիդեոն որ տեսա, էդ ներվայնանալուս ու չընդունելուս հետ միասին լավ զվարճացա, ու սկսեցի տարբեր մարդկանց ցույց տալ: Ուրեմն ո՞վ ա մեղավոր: Ես եմ մեղավոր: Իրանք արտադրում են էն, ինչը պետք է մասսայական լինի: Սա մասսայական ա լինելու: Որտև ես ներվայնանամ թե չէ, քֆրտեմ թե չէ, բայց նայելու ու տարածելու եմ: Ու էդ մենակ ես չեմ: Էդ մենակ Հայաստանցիներս չենք: Մարդիկս բորենիների նման վրա ենք տալիս սենց բաներին: Ու կոնկրետ ժյուրիի ու կոնկրետ մասնակիցների անհատականություններն ու վարքը քննարկելը իմ  կարծիքով երկրորդ պլան ա մղվում:

----------

Ariadna (20.12.2012), GriFFin (18.06.2014), keyboard (19.12.2012), Malxas (19.12.2012), Sagittarius (19.12.2012), Tig (20.12.2012), Yevuk (20.12.2012), Աթեիստ (20.12.2012), Մանուլ (30.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2012), Չամիչ (20.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, ինձ թվում ա չափից շատ ես սրտիդ մոտ ընդունել:


Տրիբուն ջան, միշտ չի, որ մարդը կարում ա պատասխանատու լինել իր ընտրության համար: Բայց ես ամենաշատը սրտիս մոտ եմ ընդունում, որ մարդկանց համար էս ամենը իրոք ղժժալու ա: Ազնվությամբ, ուզում ես հավատա ուզում ես չէ, սիրտս ցավում ա ամեն տենց մի քոմենթից, հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ ակումբում ավանդական դարձած մի հերթական հրաժեշտի նամակ էլ ես չգրեմ:

----------

Jarre (23.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (19.12.2012), Արէա (20.12.2012), Ուլուանա (20.12.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

God Bless America` նայեք: Ամերիկացիք էլ գիտեն, թե մենակ իրանք են:  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> 1. Եթե ես էլ լինեմ ժյուրիի կազմում, կարծում եմ ես էլ կծիծաղեմ ծիծաղելի մարդկանց վրա, հետևաբար ես նրանց չեմ մեղադրում։
> 2. Կոնկրետ օրինակում Ավետը (որն իսկապես իր մասին շատ ավելի բարձր կարծիք ունի, քան իրականում կա) պարզապես ասեց մի արտահայտություն, որըն այս հաղորդաշարի ընթացքում բազմիցս լսել եմ ժյուրիի այլ անդամներից. «կատարումը ձանձրացրեց»։ Ու միայն այս ոչ ադեկվատ մասնակիցը տվեց ոչ ադեկվատ ռեակցիա։ Ավետի հաջորդ արտահայտությունը՝ «խի՞ եք ձգձգում», նույնպես վիրավորական չի, քանի որ արդեն երևում էր, որ մնացածն ասելու են «այո», ու անիմաստ ձգձգում էին։ Դրանից մեր մասնակիցն արդեն հիստերիկացավ։ Եթե նույնիսկ Ավետով հիացած չեմ, մեկ ա դա չի նաշանակում, որ ստեղ պետք ա իրան մեղադրեմ։
> 3. Ես բազմիցս լսել եմ, որ նման պրոյեկտների պահանջների կետերից է մի քիչ խաղալ մասնակիցների նյարդերի հետ (հավանաբար հաղորդման ռեյտինգի համար)։ Ու նենց չի, որ դա էս եթերաշրջանում երևաց, կամ մասնակիցներին անծանոթ միջավայր էին ընկել։ Մնացել էր «Ուլտրամութի» մասնակիցների լույս անջատելուց նեղանային։ Երևի մնացած երկրներում նման ոչ ադեկվատներին նախօրոք ֆիլտրում են, չէ՞, ու ինտերնետում որ սաղ օրը նայում ու ղժժում ենք, մենակ հայերն են։
> 
> Մի հաղորդման ժամանակ Անդրեն հատուկ դիմեց նստած մարդկանց, մոտավորապես հետևյալ խոսքերով. «Ծիծաղալու ա, չէ՞, բա որ մենք ենք ծիծաղում, խի՞ եք մեզ քննադատում, մենք էլ մարդ ենք։»


2. Չգիտեմ ինչ ա եղել, ինչ չի եղել, բայց Ավետի ու Գարիկի պահվածքը ղզիկավարի էր: Հատկապես Գարիկի «գողական մտնելը»:
3. Նախ ինչ կապ ունեն մյուս երկրները, թքած ունեմ մյուս երկրների վրա: Հետո ինչ կապ ունի պրոյեկտի պահանջ ա թե չէ, երբ խոսում ենք երևույթի մասին: Հետո, Արտ ջան, ես ու դու գիտենք, որ խայտառակ վատ երգողները կարան ծաղրի ենթարկվեն, բայց էդ խայտառակ վատ երգողների խելքը եթե էդքան հասներ, նախ կիմանային, որ իրանք խայտառակ վատ են երգում, երկրորդն էլ որ ավելի խելքները հասներ նոր կիմանային, որ կարող են ծաղրվել: Հիմա էդ մարդիկ էդքան չեն հասկանում, ուրիշն էլ թոփալ ա, բայց քայլվածքի վրա չենք ծիծաղում չէ՞:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Անդրեին, անդրեն աբիժնիկ էր մնացել յութուբի քոմենթներից, որտեղ իրան քլնգել էին նմանատիպ պահվածքի համար: էդ տեսանյությում Անդրեն ուղղակի կոտորվում էր ծիծաղից, քիչ էր մնում աթոռից ընկներ, ու իսկապես զզվելի էր ու արհեստական: Մեկը ես գրել էի, որ Անդրեն Եվրատեսիլի բեմում իրա խզված ձենով ավելի խնդալու էր, քան էդ մասնակիցը, որի վրա տենց ինքը հրճվել էր: Դահլիճին ուղղած հրետորական հարցն էլ անիմաստ էր, որովհետև դահլիճում կամ հեռուստացույցի դիմաց նստած մարդն ու ժյուրիի անդամը տարբեր կարգավիճակներում են: Խնդալը գալը դեռ հերիք չի աթոռից ընկնելու համար, բա որ խնդալու փոխարեն չիշիկը գար տա՞կն էր անելու:

----------

Freeman (20.12.2012), GriFFin (18.06.2014), Jarre (23.12.2012), Kita (25.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (19.12.2012), Tig (20.12.2012), Yevuk (20.12.2012), Մուշու (18.06.2014), Շինարար (19.12.2012), Ուլուանա (20.12.2012), Վահե-91 (20.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, միշտ չի, որ մարդը կարում ա պատասխանատու լինել իր ընտրության համար: Բայց ես ամենաշատը սրտիս մոտ եմ ընդունում, որ մարդկանց համար էս ամենը իրոք ղժժալու ա: Ազնվությամբ, ուզում ես հավատա ուզում ես չէ, սիրտս ցավում ա ամեն տենց մի քոմենթից, հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ ակումբում ավանդական դարձած մի հերթական հրաժեշտի նամակ էլ ես չգրեմ:


Շին ջան, կներես թեմայից դուրս կարծիքի ու խորհրդի համար, բայց ... զգայականությունը լավ բան, շատ լավ բան, բայց ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ, եղբայր: Ես հիշում եմ, մի ժամանակ տնից դուրս էի գալիս, ու առավոտյան շուտ մեր դիմացի աղբարկղի մոտ մեկ ու մեջ աղբարկղի մեջ փորփրող տատիկ-պապիկների էի տեսնում: Սաղ օրս հաջորդ օրն էլ վրից կրոած օրեր էին: Աշխարհի բոլոր դժբախտությունների մեջ ինձ էի մեղադրում, վալերյանկա էի խմում, ուզում էի գնայի սաղ տատիկ-պապիկների հավքեի բերեի մեր տուն պահեի, ու սենց բաներ: 
Հետո ընկեր, հասկանում ես, որ էս աշխարհում ամեն ինչ չի նենց ոնց որ դու ես ուզում լինի, ու դու ոչ մի բան չես կարող դրա հետ անել: 

Հոգեբուժարան ասեցիր հիշեցի: Առաջին անգամ կյանքում, մի ութ տարի առաջ, պիտի մտնեի մտավոր թերի երեխաների հաստատություն, մի հատ եթիմ երկրում, որը մանկատան ավելի դաժան տեսակն էր իրա բոլոր հետևանքներով: Աստված կարոտ պահի, ծրագրի աուդիտ էինք անում, ու պետք էր կոնկրետ ստուգել էտ հաստատությունում ռեմոնտը փաստացի արվել ա թե չէ: Շին, հորս արև, կես տարի դրանից հետո գիշերային կաշմառներ եմ ունեցել: Բայց հետո, երկրորդը, երրորդը ..... ու հասկանում ես աշխարհքիս դաժանությունը, քո փոքրությունն ու անօգնականությունը, ձեռիցդ եկածով աշխատում ես մի օգտակար բան անես, բայց սկսում ես էլ սրտիդ շատ մոտ չընդունել, քանի որ բացի քեզանից ուրիշ ոչ մեկին դրանով վատություն չես անում: Ու հավատա ոչ մեկին լավություն էլ չես անում:

----------

Freeman (20.12.2012), GriFFin (18.06.2014), impression (20.12.2012), Kita (25.12.2012), Progart (21.03.2019), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Tig (20.12.2012), Yevuk (20.12.2012), Գալաթեա (19.12.2012), Հայկօ (22.12.2012), Մանուլ (30.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2012)

----------


## laro

X Factor-ի ժյուրիի կազմում միայն Գյուրջինյանին կարելի ա թողնել.....մի անգամ ծաղր նկատած չկամ էտ կնոջ խոսքերի մեջ, հիանում եմ իր վարքով, մնացած ժյուրիի անդամները շա՜տ բան ունեն իրենից սովորելու:  Իսկ Ավետն ընդհանրապես Շաքեի հանդեպ ճիշտ չվարվեց, իրենից էն կողմ ոչ մեկի չի տեսնում....

----------

Մուշու (18.06.2014)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Կարծում եմ, որ խնդիրն էնքան ժյուրիի խնդիրը չի, ինչքան մեր: Օրինակ ես մի այլ կարգի ներվայնանում եմ էդ ծաղրից, համարում, որ անթույլատրելի ա, որ պետք ա շատ հանգիստ ուղղակի մերժեն ու անցնեն առաջ, ոչ թե ստորացնեն ու լիքը սենց բաներ: Բայց էն նույն Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի վիդեոն որ տեսա, էդ ներվայնանալուս ու չընդունելուս հետ միասին լավ զվարճացա, ու սկսեցի տարբեր մարդկանց ցույց տալ: Ուրեմն ո՞վ ա մեղավոր: Ես եմ մեղավոր: Իրանք արտադրում են էն, ինչը պետք է մասսայական լինի: Սա մասսայական ա լինելու: Որտև ես ներվայնանամ թե չէ, քֆրտեմ թե չէ, բայց նայելու ու տարածելու եմ: Ու էդ մենակ ես չեմ: Էդ մենակ Հայաստանցիներս չենք: Մարդիկս բորենիների նման վրա ենք տալիս սենց բաներին: Ու կոնկրետ ժյուրիի ու կոնկրետ մասնակիցների անհատականություններն ու վարքը քննարկելը իմ  կարծիքով երկրորդ պլան ա մղվում:


Քիչմ դեմագոգիկ ա երևում կարծիքդ, Արտ: Էդ սկզբունքով ամեն վատ բանում էլ բոլորս մեղավոր ենք, որովհետև ոչմեկս էլ սուրբ չենք: Ասենք թմրանյութեր վաճառողը մեղավոր չի, թմրամոլներն են մեղավոր, սերիալ նկարողները մեղավոր չեն, նայողներն են մեղավոր, հեռուստատեսությամբ ցածրորակ երաժշտություն տարածողները մեղավոր չեն, լսողներն են մեղավոր և այդպես շարունակ: Հա, մեղավոր ենք, բայց իրանց պատասխանատվության բաժինը անհամեմատ մեծ ա, որովհետև ես նայեմ չնայեմ էդ տեսահոլովակը, դրանից բան չի փոխվի, բայց Ավետը եթե երկար անհաջող հումորի փոխարեն միհատ «ոչ» ասեր, էդ տհաճ իրավիճակը չէր լինի:

----------

Jarre (23.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Tig (20.12.2012), Ուլուանա (20.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նախ էն մասով, որ ասում են՝ դրսերում սենց անհաջողվածները մոնտաժվում են: Էս իմ իմացած ամենահայտնի կատարումներից ա, սաղ աշխարհով ֆռռացել ա




Բայց էս մեկն իսկականից ղժժալու ա, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նայում եմ, որ տրամս բացվի  :Jpit: 

ԲԱՅՑ ինձ թվում ա՝ մեր ժյուրին մի քիչ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ ա ղժժում: Մասնավորապես, հենց էս վերջին դեպքը: Ինձ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի վիդեոն ընկերներս ուղարկել էին դիագնոզ դնելու, ոչ թե ղժժալու կամ ինչ-որ այլ նպատակներով: 

Ու իսկականից. էդ տղան հոգեկան հիվանդ ա, իրան ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի համոզել, ինքն ա համոզված, որ աշխարհի բեմերում համերգ ա տվել: Իսկ հոգեկան հիվանդի նկատմամբ նման վերաբերմունքն անթույլատրելի եմ համարում, ինչպես նաև անթույլատրելի եմ համարում հոգեկան հիվանդին արգելելը նման ծրագրի մասնակցելը: Դրա համար ժյուրին պիտի կարճ կապեր, էդ մասը մոնտաժվեր, գնար, ոչ թե կայֆավատ լիներ:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա երկրորդ վիդեոյին, ապա անկեղծ ասած ուրախ կլինեի, որ էդ աղջիկը թողներ-գնար, մի հատ ժյուրին հավաքեր իրան: 

Հա, որպես ամփոփում. լինում են դեպքեր, երբ կարելի ա ղժժալ, այսինքն՝ երբ գործ ունես հոգեպես առողջ մարդու հետ, բայց սա էդ դեպքը չէր էլի:

----------

Ariadna (20.12.2012), CactuSoul (20.12.2012), Claudia Mori (19.12.2012), Freeman (20.12.2012), GriFFin (18.06.2014), keyboard (20.12.2012), Kita (25.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), VisTolog (24.12.2012), Աթեիստ (20.12.2012), Գալաթեա (19.12.2012), Ձայնալար (19.12.2012), Տրիբուն (20.12.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Սա տեսել եք

http://www.facebook.com/events/12391..._mall_activity

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց իմ ամենասիրած ղժժոցը էս մեկն ա, երբ մտավոր ունակություններով ոչ էնքան մասնակիցն ընդամենը իրա կատարմամբ տեղն ա դնում սկզբում ժյուրիին, հետո՝ ամբողջ աշխարհին  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (20.12.2012), Freeman (20.12.2012), GriFFin (18.06.2014), impression (20.12.2012), keyboard (20.12.2012), Kita (25.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Sagittarius (20.12.2012), Yevuk (20.12.2012), Հայկօ (21.12.2012), Ձայնալար (20.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2012), Շինարար (19.12.2012), Տրիբուն (20.12.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Քիչմ դեմագոգիկ ա երևում կարծիքդ, Արտ: Էդ սկզբունքով ամեն վատ բանում էլ բոլորս մեղավոր ենք, որովհետև ոչմեկս էլ սուրբ չենք: Ասենք թմրանյութեր վաճառողը մեղավոր չի, թմրամոլներն են մեղավոր, սերիալ նկարողները մեղավոր չեն, նայողներն են մեղավոր, հեռուստատեսությամբ ցածրորակ երաժշտություն տարածողները մեղավոր չեն, լսողներն են մեղավոր և այդպես շարունակ: Հա, մեղավոր ենք, բայց իրանց պատասխանատվության բաժինը անհամեմատ մեծ ա, որովհետև ես նայեմ չնայեմ էդ տեսահոլովակը, դրանից բան չի փոխվի, բայց Ավետը եթե երկար անհաջող հումորի փոխարեն միհատ «ոչ» ասեր, էդ տհաճ իրավիճակը չէր լինի:


Բագ, ճիշտ ես, բայց համ էլ չէ:
Նույն սերիալ նկարողը, այո՛, նկարելու ա էնքան, ինչքան դեռ նայող կա: Իհարկե ես պնդում եմ, որ եթե ավելի որակյալ արտադրանք ներկայացնեն, որակյալը կնայեն մարդիկ, բայց էսօրվա մեր կյանքն ուրիշ իրականություն ա: Գլոբալ մակարդակով արժեքավորը, վայելը, էթիկը մեզ մատուցող (մեզ ասելով ողջ հասրակությանը) չկա: Ու էս պարագայում, երբ ապրում ենք հենց ԷՍ իրականությունում, խնդիրը գալիս ու հանգում ա հենց մեզ, հասարակությանը: Ուրեմն հա, մենք չենք կարողացել մեր պահանջները նենց ձևավորել, որ տենց դեմքեր գան ու մեզ «կրթեն»: Ես քո ասածը հասկանում եմ, ընդունում եմ: Բայց նաև հասկանում եմ, որ Ավետը չլինի, Հերբերտը կլինի, որտև էդ պահանջարկն ինչ ուզում ես արա, բայց կա: Ու եթե էսօր ասենք, չգիտեմ, Երվանդ Մանարյանը ժուրիի անդամ լինի, խոսի կոռեկտ, ոչ մեկին չվիրավորի, բարի ժպիտով, հաջորդ եթերաշրջանին իրան ռադ կանեն, որտև մասսայական արտադրանք չի դառնա:

----------


## Chuk

հ.գ. հետո որ ուզում եք խորանանք, նույնն էլ մենք ենք անում, մեր լսարանի սահմանում, թեկուզ հենց էս ակումբում:

----------

Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), VisTolog (24.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սա տեսել եք
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/events/12391..._mall_activity


դա էլ մի ուրիշ յանը տարածների սարքած ա: հայ ժողովրդին էլ թեմա ա պետք, որ ֆեյսբուքում «պահանջում ենք» վերնագրով իվենթ տարածեն:

----------

Ariadna (20.12.2012), Artgeo (20.12.2012), Chuk (19.12.2012), Claudia Mori (19.12.2012), Freeman (20.12.2012), Moonwalker (20.12.2012), One_Way_Ticket (19.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), VisTolog (24.12.2012), Աթեիստ (20.12.2012), Ձայնալար (19.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Ինձ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի վիդեոն ընկերներս ուղարկել էին *դիագնոզ դնելու*, ոչ թե ղժժալու կամ ինչ-որ այլ նպատակներով: 
> 
> *Ու իսկականից. էդ տղան հոգեկան հիվանդ ա*, իրան ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի համոզել, ինքն ա համոզված, որ աշխարհի բեմերում համերգ ա տվել: Իսկ հոգեկան հիվանդի նկատմամբ նման վերաբերմունքն անթույլատրելի եմ համարում, ինչպես նաև անթույլատրելի եմ համարում հոգեկան հիվանդին արգելելը նման ծրագրի մասնակցելը: Դրա համար ժյուրին պիտի կարճ կապեր, էդ մասը մոնտաժվեր, գնար, ոչ թե կայֆավատ լիներ:


Բյուր ջան, էդ լավ ա, որ դու տարածության մեջ դիագնոզ էս կարում դնես, բայց էդ անտեր տեղը դիագնոզարան չի, այլ եսիմինչ նախագիծ, ըտեղ գալուց առաջ, ավետը կամ մեր գողական գարի խարեպը դիագնոզել չեն կարում է, իրանք բեսամթ դեմքեր են ու իրանց էդ դիագնոզը ձանձրացնու ա հասկանում ե՞ս:
Իսկ էդ տղու պահվածքը շանթին եքյա ռեյտինգ բերեց, էս քանի օրա սոց ցանցերում դայա քննարկվում, ամեն մեկը ստեղ իրա շահն ունի ու պետք չի մեկին զոհ սարքել մեկին էլ որսորդ, ամեն մեկն իրա մասով իրա վրա ա կրում եղածի եղած չեղածը:

----------

Չամիչ (20.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> հ.գ. հետո որ ուզում եք խորանանք, նույնն էլ մենք ենք անում, մեր լսարանի սահմանում, թեկուզ հենց էս ակումբում:


Դուք ովքե՞ր, ես չեմ նկատել: Խնդրում եմ` խորացիր:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Հայերից շատերի մեջ կա մի գիծ, որն ամենաշատը չեմ սիրում` իրանք հավերժ ինքնահաստատման խնդիր ունեն... Էս նախագիծն էլ դրա փայլուն օրինակն է ուղղակի...

----------

Jarre (23.12.2012), VisTolog (24.12.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Դուք ովքե՞ր, ես չեմ նկատել: Խնդրում եմ` խորացիր:


Ես, դու, մյուսները  :Smile:  Չեմ խորանա  :Tongue:

----------

VisTolog (24.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, էդ լավ ա, որ դու տարածության մեջ դիագնոզ էս կարում դնես, բայց էդ անտեր տեղը դիագնոզարան չի, այլ եսիմինչ նախագիծ, ըտեղ գալուց առաջ, ավետը կամ մեր գողական գարի խարեպը դիագնոզել չեն կարում է, իրանք բեսամթ դեմքեր են ու իրանց էդ դիագնոզը ձանձրացնու ա հասկանում ե՞ս:
> Իսկ էդ տղու պահվածքը շանթին եքյա ռեյտինգ բերեց, էս քանի օրա սոց ցանցերում դայա քննարկվում, ամեն մեկը ստեղ իրա շահն ունի ու պետք չի մեկին զոհ սարքել մեկին էլ որսորդ, ամեն մեկն իրա մասով իրա վրա ա կրում եղածի եղած չեղածը:


Հա, դիագնոզարան չի, բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց ախր եթե տեսնում են՝ էդ տղու հետ մի բան էն չի, պիտի սուսուփուս ճամփեն, ոչ թե տարածեն: Դե ինչ անեմ, հոգեկան հիվանդի հաշվին ռեյտինգ թող հավաքեն... պետք ա մի հատ օրենքները փորփրել, տեսնել՝ որ հոդվածով կդատվեին, եթե օրինավոր երկրում ապրեինք:




> Դուք ովքե՞ր, ես չեմ նկատել: Խնդրում եմ` խորացիր:


Շին, ճիշտ ա ասում...  :Sad:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Մոնտաժի առկայությունը ակնհայտ էր։ Իրավագիտությունից ուժեղ չեմ, բայց ինձ թվում է իրականությունը խեղաթյուրող տեսահոլովակ պատրաստելն ու տարածելը պիտի օրենքով արգելված լինի։ Աղջկա կամ նրա մոտիկներից մեկի տեղը լինեի, կխորանայի այդ ուղղությամբ։

----------

Sagittarius (20.12.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Հա, դիագնոզարան չի, բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց ախր եթե տեսնում են՝ էդ տղու հետ մի բան էն չի, պիտի սուսուփուս ճամփեն, ոչ թե տարածեն: Դե ինչ անեմ, հոգեկան հիվանդի հաշվին ռեյտինգ թող հավաքեն... պետք ա մի հատ օրենքները փորփրել, տեսնել՝ որ հոդվածով կդատվեին, եթե օրինավոր երկրում ապրեինք:


Բյուր հավես բաներ ես գրում, լրագրողական հոտառությունս նոր հոդվածի հոտ է առնում :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուր ջան, էդ լավ ա, որ դու տարածության մեջ դիագնոզ էս կարում դնես, բայց էդ անտեր տեղը դիագնոզարան չի, այլ եսիմինչ նախագիծ, ըտեղ գալուց առաջ, ավետը կամ մեր գողական գարի խարեպը դիագնոզել չեն կարում է, իրանք բեսամթ դեմքեր են ու իրանց էդ դիագնոզը ձանձրացնու ա հասկանում ե՞ս:
> Իսկ էդ տղու պահվածքը շանթին եքյա ռեյտինգ բերեց, էս քանի օրա սոց ցանցերում դայա քննարկվում, ամեն մեկը ստեղ իրա շահն ունի ու պետք չի մեկին զոհ սարքել մեկին էլ որսորդ, ամեն մեկն իրա մասով իրա վրա ա կրում եղածի եղած չեղածը:


Քեյբորդ ջան, էդ տղու ոչ ադեկվատությունը էնքան ակնհայտ ա, որ հոգեբույժ լինել պետք չի: Լավ, առաջին նախադասությունն ասավ, արդեն պարզ չէ՞ր: Ախր, հա, որ հատուկ չուզենաս նկատել, չես նկատի, բայց եթե դիմացինի մեջ առաջին հերթին մարդ ես տեսնում, ոչ թե զվարճանքի առարկա, հաստատ կփորձես հասկանալ տարօրինակ պահվածքի պատճառները: Ու եթե պատճառը չգիտես, առաջին հերթին պիտի մտածես, որ կունենա արդարացնող մի բան, նոր եթե չլինի, իմանաս, որ հա էլի, կայֆավատ ա լինում վրեքս:

----------

CactuSoul (20.12.2012), Lion (20.12.2012), Tig (20.12.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Մոնտաժի առկայությունը ակնհայտ էր։ Իրավագիտությունից ուժեղ չեմ, բայց ինձ թվում է իրականությունը խեղաթյուրող տեսահոլովակ պատրաստելն ու տարածելը պիտի օրենքով արգելված լինի։ Աղջկա կամ նրա մոտիկներից մեկի տեղը լինեի, կխորանայի այդ ուղղությամբ։


Քանի որ Շաքեի հետ ընդհանուր ծանոթ ունեմ, ասեմ: Աղջիկը շատ նեղված ա: Ասում ա, որ Ավետը խայտառակ վատ ա իրան պահել, բայց էդ հատվածները մոնտաժվել ու ցույց չեն տրվել: Իսկ ընթացք տալ երևի չեն ուզում, ափսոս, բայց իրենց գործն ա:

----------

CactuSoul (20.12.2012), Malxas (20.12.2012), One_Way_Ticket (20.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ճիշտ ա ասում...


Ես չեմ հիշում նման բան: Ու նենց չի, որ չեմ ուզում հիշել: Հիշեցրեք, պատրաստ եմ ամբողջ կյանքում ինձ մեղավոր զգալ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Քանի որ Շաքեի հետ ընդհանուր ծանոթ ունեմ, ասեմ: Աղջիկը շատ նեղված ա: Ասում ա, որ Ավետը խայտառակ վատ ա իրան պահել, բայց էդ հատվածները մոնտաժվել ու ցույց չեն տրվել: Իսկ ընթացք տալ երևի չեն ուզում, ափսոս, բայց իրենց գործն ա:


Ախր Ավետն ում շունն ա է, որ ընդհանրապես փորձվի իրա կիսագրագետ, ոչնչություն հալով մեկնումեկին դատի: Որևէ մեկին: 
Գժվում եմ ես դրանից:
Հենց սկզբից ամեն ինչ սխալ ա: Իր էնտեղ նստած լինելը արդեն ծաղր ա: Բոլորիս հանդեպ:

----------

CactuSoul (20.12.2012), Chuk (20.12.2012), Claudia Mori (20.12.2012), Ingrid (21.12.2012), Kita (25.12.2012), Lion (20.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (20.12.2012), Tig (20.12.2012), Yevuk (20.12.2012), Ամպ (22.12.2012), Արէա (20.12.2012), Հայկօ (21.12.2012), Մանուլ (31.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2012), Շինարար (20.12.2012), Ուլուանա (20.12.2012), Տրիբուն (20.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր հավես բաներ ես գրում, լրագրողական հոտառությունս նոր հոդվածի հոտ է առնում


Լավ ա, միացրու հոտառությունդ  :Wink:  արժե, որ էդ ոլորտը մի քիչ պրոֆեսիոնալ կերպով լուսաբանվի: թե չէ գժվեցինք ամեն տեղից վեր կացածի ապուշ մտքերով հոգեկան հիվանդների ու իրանց նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի մասին

----------

Claudia Mori (20.12.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> Հա, դիագնոզարան չի, բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց ախր եթե տեսնում են՝ էդ տղու հետ մի բան էն չի, պիտի սուսուփուս ճամփեն, ոչ թե տարածեն: Դե ինչ անեմ, հոգեկան հիվանդի հաշվին ռեյտինգ թող հավաքեն... պետք ա մի հատ օրենքները փորփրել, տեսնել՝ որ հոդվածով կդատվեին, եթե օրինավոր երկրում ապրեինք:
> 
> 
> Շին, ճիշտ ա ասում...


Վայ Բյուր, դու դեռ երևի ձմեռ պապիին էլ էս հավատում, մեր մեջ ասած ես էլ:
Բյուր ջան, ով հիմա էս նեղ մաջալին, որ Հայաստանը թևակոխում է տակտիկապես նոր փուլ ի կագդա կասմիչեսկիե կառաբլի բառազձյատ, ինչ-որ մեկին հետաքրքիրա էդ օրենքները վերանայելն ու փոփոխելը:
Հա, ես ու դու բարձրաձայնում ենք դա, բայց որ կոխներս նայենք, էնքան խնդիրներ կա բարձրաձանելու, որ սրանք դրա դեմ կարան լինեն երկրորդական:.
Բյուր ջան, էդ օրնեքը մեկելը մյուսը, դրանք էնքան դեր չեն խաղում, ինչքան, որ մարդու մարդ լինելը, եթե ժյուրին մի քիչ մակարդակ ունենար, այսինքն ընդեղ նստած չլինեին ասենք Հայսատանում երգեր ուլիտ անող մի ցինիկ ու մի բեմի ճիճու, այ էդ ամանակ, էդ օրենքների կարիքը մենք սկի չէինք էլ ունենա:
Վառ օրինակ ասեմ, Կարապետիչի պառավոզ շոույում սրանից բեթար դեմքեր էին գալիս, բայց ընդեղ ժյուրի չկար կամ էլ կար ում որ ասված էր, որ էրեխա են, պտի գան երգն ուրախանան գնան: Էդ ժամանակ, ես ու դու տունը նստած, ինչքան էլ ղժաինք, էդ մարդը մեր ղժալը չէր տեսնում ու դրանից չէր ընկճվում, բայց ինչպես տեսնում ես կան ազգիս մեծեր հանձինս ավետի ու էն ճիճվի, ինչերը կարում են մարդկանց նվաստացնեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վայ Բյուր, դու դեռ երևի ձմեռ պապիին էլ էս հավատում, մեր մեջ ասած ես էլ:
> Բյուր ջան, ով հիմա էս նեղ մաջալին, որ Հայաստանը թևակոխում է տակտիկապես նոր փուլ ի կագդա կասմիչեսկիե կառաբլի բառազձյատ, ինչ-որ մեկին հետաքրքիրա էդ օրենքները վերանայելն ու փոփոխելը:
> Հա, ես ու դու բարձրաձայնում ենք դա, բայց որ կոխներս նայենք, էնքան խնդիրներ կա բարձրաձանելու, որ սրանք դրա դեմ կարան լինեն երկրորդական:.
> Բյուր ջան, էդ օրնեքը մեկելը մյուսը, դրանք էնքան դեր չեն խաղում, ինչքան, որ մարդու մարդ լինելը, եթե ժյուրին մի քիչ մակարդակ ունենար, այսինքն ընդեղ նստած չլինեին ասենք Հայսատանում երգեր ուլիտ անող մի ցինիկ ու մի բեմի ճիճու, այ էդ ամանակ, էդ օրենքների կարիքը մենք սկի չէինք էլ ունենա:
> Վառ օրինակ ասեմ, Կարապետիչի պառավոզ շոույում սրանից բեթար դեմքեր էին գալիս, բայց ընդեղ ժյուրի չկար կամ էլ կար ում որ ասված էր, որ էրեխա են, պտի գան երգն ուրախանան գնան: Էդ ժամանակ, ես ու դու տունը նստած, ինչքան էլ ղժաինք, էդ մարդը մեր ղժալը չէր տեսնում ու դրանից չէր ընկճվում, բայց ինչպես տեսնում ես կան ազգիս մեծեր հանձինս ավետի ու էն ճիճվի, ինչերը կարում են մարդկանց նվաստացնեն:


Դրա համար էլ ըղձական եղանակն եմ օգտագործել նախադասությանս մեջ, ոչ թե սահմանականը

----------

keyboard (20.12.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Երկրորդ վիդեոն նայեցի, Ավետը անասուն ա:

----------

Ariadna (20.12.2012), CactuSoul (20.12.2012), Freeman (20.12.2012), keyboard (20.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (20.12.2012), Tig (20.12.2012), Yevuk (20.12.2012), Մանուլ (31.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2012), Տրիբուն (21.12.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հիմա ուզում եք ինձ համոզեք, որ եթե դուք լինեիք ժյուրիի կազմում ու ասենք են Տոնի Բրեքստոնը գար «երգերը», դուք չեի՞ք ղժժալու։
Կյանքում չեք համոզի։
Էդ մարդուն ոչ մեկ չէր ճանաչում, որ իրա վրա ղժժար, ղժժում էին երգելու վրա, իրան դաս չեղավ, մասնակցեց հաջորդ մրցույթին «երգեց» ավելի ղժժալու, հետո ինտերնետում հայտնվավ իրա փողոցում «երգելը» ու արդեն սկսեցին ղժժալ իրա վրա, որ համ ինքը էդքանը չի տեսնում, համ մմեկը չունի, որ ասի էդ բանը մի արա։
Քանի անգամ ինքը մասնակցեց, վստահ եմ էդքան անգամ ղժժալու եմ, որտև նման «կատարումը» իմ համար ղժժալույա։ Ես չեմ փորում ու չեմ  կարա իրան դիագնոզ դնեմ, ես ղժժում եմ տեսածիս ու լսածիս վրա, ու եթե ես տխուր (իմ պատկերացումով) բանի վրա կարամ տխրեմ ու դա նորմալ ընդունվի, նույն տրամաբանությամբ ես ղժժում եմ (իմ պատկերացումով) խնդալու բանի վրա։
Եթե դա մյուսին տխուր ա թվում, թող նա չխնդա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե ես էլ չպիտի խնդամ։
Ես սև հումորի սիրահար եմ ու ղժժում եմ «մեռելածին երեխայի»  անեկդոտի վրա։ Ո՞վ կարա ինձ դրա համար քննադատի։

Հ.Գ.
Էս պրոյեկտի ընթացքում լիքը մարդ «ձանձրացրել ա» ժյուրիի որևէ անդամի, բայց իրանք դրան ավելի ադեկվատ ռեկացիա են տվել, ի տարբերություն Շաքեի, որը սկի կուռքի մասին պրիմիտիվ հարցից վատացավ։

----------

Freeman (20.12.2012), VisTolog (20.12.2012), Ամմէ (20.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց իմ ամենասիրած ղժժոցը էս մեկն ա, երբ մտավոր ունակություններով ոչ էնքան մասնակիցն ընդամենը իրա կատարմամբ տեղն ա դնում սկզբում ժյուրիին, հետո՝ ամբողջ աշխարհին


Բյուր, բարեսիրտ ծիծաղի ու ղժժալու մեջ մեեեծ տարբերություն կա: Էս վիդեոյում ժյուրին չի ղժժում, ուղղակի հենց սկզբից թերահատավ վերաբերմունք ունի: Գալաթեան մի թեմայում գրել էր, որ Թաքնված տեսախցիկ ասածին դեմ ա: Բայց նույնիսկ Թաքնված տեսախցիկը կարելի ա ճաշակով անել: Ամենածիծաղելի Թաքնված տեսախցիկները էն են, որ ոչ թե դիմացին ծաղրում են, այլ իրենց են սովորաբար ծիծաղելի իրավիճակի մեջ դնում ու հետևում են մարդկանց ռեակցիային: Մերոնք ուղղակի էդ ամենը շատ գռեհիկ ձևով են փոխառում, ու ցավոք, միջավայրն իր դերն անում ա, մարդիկ սկսում են դա նորմալ համարել, ընդունել: Գարիկին ես օրինակ առաջ հավանում էի, հիմա էլ լայն առումով ինքը նենց հավես ճտպտ տղա ա, բայց երբ երկար ժամանակ նստես Ավետի կողքը.... Աթեիստի հետ էդ առումով համաձայն եմ, թերևս ես էլ մի քանի եթերաշրջան Ավետի հետ ժյուրի եղած լինեի, իմ ղժժալն էլ կգար էդ ամենի վրա:

----------

Lion (20.12.2012), Արշակ (20.06.2014), Ձայնալար (20.12.2012)

----------


## Two-Face

Ես էտ Ավետի ինչն եմ ասել:  Սկեպտին շփոթացրեց ու ինձ Geforce GTX 550-ից զրկեց գյադեն:  :Angry2:

----------

Moonwalker (20.12.2012), VisTolog (20.12.2012), Վահե-91 (20.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բարեսիրտ ծիծաղի ու ղժժալու մեջ մեեեծ տարբերություն կա: Էս վիդեոյում ժյուրին չի ղժժում, ուղղակի հենց սկզբից թերահատավ վերաբերմունք ունի: Գալաթեան մի թեմայում գրել էր, որ Թաքնված տեսախցիկ ասածին դեմ ա: Բայց նույնիսկ Թաքնված տեսախցիկը կարելի ա ճաշակով անել: Ամենածիծաղելի Թաքնված տեսախցիկները էն են, որ ոչ թե դիմացին ծաղրում են, այլ իրենց են սովորաբար ծիծաղելի իրավիճակի մեջ դնում ու հետևում են մարդկանց ռեակցիային: Մերոնք ուղղակի էդ ամենը շատ գռեհիկ ձևով են փոխառում, ու ցավոք, միջավայրն իր դերն անում ա, մարդիկ սկսում են դա նորմալ համարել, ընդունել: Գարիկին ես օրինակ առաջ հավանում էի, հիմա էլ լայն առումով ինքը նենց հավես ճտպտ տղա ա, բայց երբ երկար ժամանակ նստես Ավետի կողքը.... Աթեիստի հետ էդ առումով համաձայն եմ, թերևս ես էլ մի քանի եթերաշրջան Ավետի հետ ժյուրի եղած լինեի, իմ ղժժալն էլ կգար էդ ամենի վրա:


Շին, իմ ասածն էլ ա էդ, որ ասում եմ՝ պրոֆեսիոնալ չեն ղժժում: Ու մեկ էլ մի օրինաչափություն եմ նկատել. հայ ժյուրին ղժժում ա վատ երգողների վրա, լավերին հա գովում ու գովում ա: Արտասահմանցի ժյուրիի համար կապ չունի կատարումը, կարևորը շոու են ստեղծում: Էս երկրորդ վիդեոյում Ավետն իրա արևին տենց բան փորձեց, բայց ահավոր գռեհիկ ու անդուր ստացվեց:

Ի դեպ, նույն էս վիդեոյի մեջ ըստ էության ժյուրին բան չի ասում, բայց իրանց դեմքերի արտահայտությունները նենց են ֆիքսվել, որ լավ էլ տեսնում ես իրանց ռեակցիան: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա ակումբում տենց անելուն, բա գրական մրցույթների ժամանակ ի՞նչ ենք անում, հատկապես գրել չիմացողների գործերի հետ: Հա, դու ոնց որ չես մասնակցում էդ ղժժոցին, բայց դե ախր դու ուրիշ մոլորակից ես  :Blush:

----------

Artgeo (20.12.2012), Chuk (20.12.2012), Աթեիստ (20.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, իմ ասածն էլ ա էդ, որ ասում եմ՝ պրոֆեսիոնալ չեն ղժժում: Ու մեկ էլ մի օրինաչափություն եմ նկատել. հայ ժյուրին ղժժում ա վատ երգողների վրա, լավերին հա գովում ու գովում ա: Արտասահմանցի ժյուրիի համար կապ չունի կատարումը, կարևորը շոու են ստեղծում: Էս երկրորդ վիդեոյում Ավետն իրա արևին տենց բան փորձեց, բայց ահավոր գռեհիկ ու անդուր ստացվեց:
> 
> Ի դեպ, նույն էս վիդեոյի մեջ ըստ էության ժյուրին բան չի ասում, բայց իրանց դեմքերի արտահայտությունները նենց են ֆիքսվել, որ լավ էլ տեսնում ես իրանց ռեակցիան: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա ակումբում տենց անելուն, բա գրական մրցույթների ժամանակ ի՞նչ ենք անում, հատկապես գրել չիմացողների գործերի հետ: Հա, դու ոնց որ չես մասնակցում էդ ղժժոցին, բայց դե ախր դու ուրիշ մոլորակից ես


Ուրիշ մոլորակից չեմ, ընդամենը Կիրովականից եմ  :Beee:  Մի խոսքով, ես էլ եմ դեմ Ավետ Բարսեղյանին  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (20.12.2012), Kita (25.12.2012), Moonwalker (20.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Yevuk (20.12.2012), Ձայնալար (20.12.2012), Տրիբուն (21.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրիշ մոլորակից չեմ, ընդամենը Կիրովականից եմ  Մի խոսքով, ես էլ եմ դեմ Ավետ Բարսեղյանին


հետն էլ էրկու ծիծիկ ունես  :Jpit: 

ժող, ջոկու՞մ եք, որ Ավետ Բարսեղյանն արդեն էրկու թեմա էս քանի օրն ակումբում ակտիվ ա պահում, իսկ դուք բան եք ասում  :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Աթեիստ (20.12.2012), Ձայնալար (20.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2012), Տրիբուն (21.12.2012)

----------


## Dayana

> Աղջկա դեպքի մասին բան չեմ կարող ասել, չեմ նայել: Տղայի դեպքի կեսը նայել եմ` Վահիկի ֆեյսբուքի պատին: Ահավոր տհաճ էր, ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում շոուի ֆորմատը, պահանջները, արտասահմանում ոնց են անում: Զզվում եմ, երբ մարդուն ծաղրում են` օգտվելով նրա թուլությունից: Էդ տղայի աչքերից արդեն երևում ա, որ ինքը էդքան էլ ադեկվատ չի, փչած ստերից առավել ևս: Մի վայրկյան անգամ ծիծաղս չի եկել: Իմ շրջապատում էլ կա այդպիսի մի մարդ` ընկեր, հույս ունեմ, որ ինքն էլ ինձ ա ընկեր համարում: Նույն աչքերը, նույնատիպ ստերը: Իրան էլ ԱԹիՎիի Կիսաբաց լուսամուտներ էին տանում` շոու սարքելու, բայց դե ոնց ասի` ինքը լավ ընկեր ուներ, էդ մի շոուն ԱԹիՎին չկարողացավ կպցնել: Ես անհումոր մարդ եմ, նման մարդկանց վրա իմ ծիծաղը չի գալիս, որ մարդիկ էլ ծիծաղում են, սիրտս ցավում ա: Չհասկանալու, չիմացության, պակասամտության, անհասկացողության վրա ծիծաղելը որն ա, այսինքն` դա ծիծաղել չի, ղժժալ ա, բառը լավագույնս ա բնորոշում երևույթի գռեհկությունը: Ես ծիծաղում եմ հաջող հումորի վրա սովորաբար, գուցե աննորմալ ա: Քեյբորդի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ ուղղակի դա պետք ա եթեր չտալ, շատ զգույշ ա պետք լինել էդպիսի իրավիճակում: Էս առումով ինձ համար ամեն ինչ ավելի քան միանշանակ ա: Եթե մարդու տարօրինակության վրա կարելի ա ծիծաղել, կարելիա հաճախակի այցելել հոգեբուժարան ու սրտանց զվարճանալ: 
> Իհարկե, ես սրանից հետո ավելի զգույշ կլինեմ էդ բոլոր մարդկանց հետ շփումում, ովքեր գտնում են, որ կարելի ա տարօրինակ մարդու, միամիտ մարդու վրա ծիծաղել, ով գիտի ինչ ծիծաղելի բան կտեսնեն իմ շարժուձևում, քայլվածքում, խոսքում, շեշտադրության մեջ, մտածողության մեջ: Արդեն իսկ ոչ էն միջավայրում ոնց որ շատ խոսացի:


Չթողեց վարկանիշ տամ, Շնորհակալություն կոճակն էլ ինձ ոչինչ չասեց. պիտի անպայման խոսքերով արտահայտվեմ: Ապրես, Շին: Էստեղ գրած ամեն խոսքիդ ու մտքիդ հետ համամիտ եմ:  Սա միակ հաղորդումը չի, որի շրջանակներում մասնակիցներին ծաղրում եմ. Շանթի էս ֆորմատի հաղորդումներից բոլորում էլ նույն երևույթը կա, ու ես բոլոր հնարավոր ու անհնար ձեռքերով կողմ եմ, որ ինչ-որ կերպ էս մարդկանց «պատժեն» նման լկտի պահվածքի համար:

Մի երկու ապուշ հանդիսություն են կազմակերպել, իրենց պեսների համար, մի երկու «ժոշտից» արձանիկ-մարձանիկ են իրար բաժանել, ու չգիտես ինչու որոշել են, որ իրենք բոլորից խելոքն են, ու աջ ու ձախ խեղճ մարդկանց ծաղրում են: 

Էս նույն աղջկա փոխարեն ցանկացած ուրիշ մարդ կարող էր ափերից դուրս գալ, հատկապես, եթե «պատրաստ չես նման ընդունելության». մենք միշտ թերագնահատում ենք մեր սփյուռքահայերին, բայց էս մարդիկ օտար երկրում, օտարի անտարբերությունից զզված գալիս են հայրենիք՝ մտածելով, որ էստեղ իրենց «ինչպես տանը» կզգան, բայց ստանում են անհարգալից վերաբերմունք ինչ-որ մի «չգիտես ում»  կողմից, ովքեր հաջորդ եվրատեսիլի ժամանակ «հետույքները բաց» պիտի խնդրեն սփյուռքահայերին, որ իրենց ընկեր մի ավելի «հետույքը բացի» համար հաղորդագրություններ ուղարկեն: 
Լուրջ, ափերից դուրս եմ գալիս, չեմ կարողանում ադեկվատ գրառում անել:

----------

Artgeo (20.12.2012), Lion (20.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (20.12.2012), Yevuk (20.12.2012), Գալաթեա (20.12.2012), Շինարար (20.12.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Մենակ երկրորդ վիդեոյում չի, առաջին վիդեոյում էլ  ասուն չի, ու առհասարակ, էս երևույթն ա անասուն: 

Էս երևույթը միշտ կլինի, քանի դեռ մարդիկ հումորն ու ապուշ ծաղրը իրարից չեն տարբերում, քանի դեռ մարդիկ մենակ խոսում են «մեծ արժեքների» մասին, իսկ իրականում սեփական «փափուկ տեղից» էն կողմ աշխարհը չեն տեսնում: Ու եթե կուզեք իմանալ, էս մեր սիրելի ակումբն էլ բացառություն չի: Եթե սենց բոլորս լավ մարդիկ ենք, եկեք գոնե ակումբում իրար վրա չղժժանք, թե չէ դրել լեզուն են պահպանում, գիրը ու չգիտեմ ինչը, բայց մարդուն վաղուց սպանել ենք. հերիք ա մեկը երկու իրար հակասող նախադասություն անի, բռնում մի տաս հոգով «վրան ղժժում ենք», հետո էլ իրար հանդիպելիս դա քննարկում ու մի երկու «արգելված» խոսք էլ ավելացնում: 

Ժող, ուղղակի չեք պատկերացնի էլի, 7 ամիս հայերեն խոսք եմ փնտրում, դրսում ամեն մեծ քթովի հայի տեղ եմ դնում ու փորձում գոնե բարևել, ու էս հայա-ֆոբ հայերից հետո ֆեյսբուքում ինչ-որ հայերեն հոլովակ տեսնելիս «ինձ չորս արած գցում եմ էդ վիդեոյի վրա» ու տեսնում եմ ինչ-որ մի քանի «եսիմ ովքեր»՝ փափուկ աթոռին «բազմած» ՝ մարդկանց ծաղրում են: Իրենց պես մարդկանց: Էդ գրեթե նույնն ա, որ դրսում մի անվասայլակով մարդ տեսնես, գնաս սկսես վրան ղժժալ:

Վերջ, ես գնացի, ինձ իսկապես էս տեսակ վիդեոները ժամկետից շուտ գերեզման կհասցնեն:

----------

CactuSoul (20.12.2012), Kita (25.12.2012), Lion (20.12.2012), Malxas (20.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (20.12.2012), Yevuk (20.12.2012), Ամպ (22.12.2012), Արէա (20.12.2012), Գալաթեա (20.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2012), Շինարար (20.12.2012), Ուլուանա (20.12.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մենդելեևի աղյուսակի բացակայող տարրը  :LOL: 




> *Ավետ Բարսեղյան. Իսկ ի՞նչ է եղել եթերում, ծեծե՞լ եմ էդ էրեխուն.
> *
> «Օրեր շարունակ տարբեր լրատվամիջոց­ներում ու սոցիալական ցանցերում քն­նարկվում են «Х-Factor» նախագծի եր­կու մասնակիցների ելույթները և ժյու­րիի կողմից ծաղրի ենթարկվելու երևույթը: Իրանից եկած 17-ամյա Շաքե Մովսեսյանը վիրավորվել էր Ավետ Բարսեղյանի այն գնահատականից, թե աղջկա երգեցողությունն իրեն ձանձ­րացրեց:
> Շաքեն նույնիսկ որոշեց լքել բեմը, սակայն նրան հետ կանչեցին ու շարունակեցին հայտնել վճիռները: Ի վերջո, աղջիկը ներողություն խնդրեց ժյուրիի անդամ Ավետից, թվում էր` ամեն բան ավարտվեց, բայց….
> 
> Երբ Youtube-ում հայտնվեց Շաքեի ելույթի տեսանյութը, նա հանդես եկավ մեկնաբանությամբ:  «Բայց ես իսկապես չէի սպասում «Շանթից», որ իրականու­թյունը քաթ կանեն, ամոթ քեզ, «Շանթ» հեռուստաընկերություն, դու մարդկու­թյուն չունես` նույնիսկ իրականությունը ցույց տալու: Եվ ասեմ, սիրելի ժողովուրդ, իրանք Ավետի մնացած անշնորհք զրույ­ցը քաթ են արել, որ ցույց տան, թե ես եմ միանգամից անշնորհք վարվել, եթե լա՞վ նայեք, կնկատեք»,-Youtube-ի տեսանյութի մեկնաբանությունների հատվածում գրել էր Շաքեն:
> 
> Շաքեի հետ զրուցելու մեր բոլոր փոր­ձերն ապարդյուն էին, նա չցանկացավ այլ մեկնաբանություններ տալ»,- գրում է «Ժողովուրդ» օրաթերթը և ներկայացնում Ավետ Բարսեղյանի դիրքորոշումը.
> 
> ...


աղբյուր


ընդգծումներն իմն են: Է հետո՞: Ո՞վ է Ավետ Բարսեղյանին իրավունք տվել նախագծի մասնակցի մասին խոսել «էդ էրեխեն»-ով, միգուցե իր 32-ամյա տարի՞քը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ընդգծումներն իմն են: Է հետո՞: Ո՞վ է Ավետ Բարսեղյանին իրավունք տվել նախագծի մասնակցի մասին խոսել «էդ էրեխեն»-ով, միգուցե իր 32-ամյա տարի՞քը:



Լավ էլի, արդեն էդ էլ դարձավ վիրավորա՞նք, կարող ա նույնիսկ հայհոյանք ա, ջնջենք, մարդիկ չկարդան։ Իմանամ, ես էլ էդ տարիքի էրեխեքին տենց չդիմեմ, մարդ ես, բա որ դատի տվին։

Կամաց կամաց ավելանում են վիրավորական բառերը՝ էրեխա, ձանձրացա ...։

----------

Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Rammstein (21.12.2012), VisTolog (20.12.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Լավ էլի, արդեն էդ էլ դարձավ վիրավորա՞նք, կարող ա նույնիսկ հայհոյանք ա, ջնջենք, մարդիկ չկարդան։ Իմանամ, ես էլ էդ տարիքի էրեխեքին տենց չդիմեմ, մարդ ես, բա որ դատի տվին։
> 
> Կամաց կամաց ավելանում են վիրավորական բառերը՝ էրեխա, ձանձրացա ...։


Արտակ ջան, խոսքն էն մասին չի, որ իրենից 15 տարի փոքր մարդուն չպիտի «էրեխա» ասեր, այլ տվյալ դեպքում իրենց «դիրքերի» տարբերության մասին: Նախագծի մասնակիցն Ավետի բակից չի, որ ասի՝ էդ էրեխեն: ԻՀԿ՝ ժյուրիի անդամն էդպիսի «մտերմիկ» արտահայտություններով չպիտի խոսի նախագծի մասնակցի մասին, էն էլ նախագծի ամենասկզբում, երբ դեռ մի-երկու անգամ է էդ աղջկան տեսել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտակ ջան, խոսքն էն մասին չի, որ իրենից 15 տարի փոքր մարդուն չպիտի «էրեխա» ասեր, այլ տվյալ դեպքում իրենց «դիրքերի» տարբերության մասին: Նախագծի մասնակիցն Ավետի բակից չի, որ ասի՝ էդ էրեխեն: ԻՀԿ՝ ժյուրիի անդամն էդպիսի «մտերմիկ» արտահայտություններով չպիտի խոսի նախագծի մասնակցի մասին, էն էլ նախագծի ամենասկզբում, երբ դեռ մի-երկու անգամ է էդ աղջկան տեսել:


Այսինքն, ըստ քեզ, ես որևէ ինստիտուտի կողքով անցնելուց ասեմ ասենք, էս երեխեքը դասի նստելու փոխարեն դուրսը ծխում են, ինչա թե իրանց հետ քիփ չե՞մ: Իմ պատկերացումներով հենց տարիքն ա թույլ տալիս փոքրերին ըտենց դիմել, ոչ թե ասենք ինձանից փոքր մարդը ինձ դիմի զավակս, կամ որդյակ իմ, իրա հագած շորի «շնորհիվ»:

----------

VisTolog (20.12.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Այսինքն, ըստ քեզ, ես որևէ ինստիտուտի կողքով անցնելուց ասեմ ասենք, էս երեխեքը դասի նստելու փոխարեն դուրսը ծխում են, ինչա թե իրանց հետ քիփ չե՞մ: Իմ պատկերացումներով հենց տարիքն ա թույլ տալիս փոքրերին ըտենց դիմել, ոչ թե ասենք ինձանից փոքր մարդը ինձ դիմի զավակս, կամ որդյակ իմ, իրա հագած շորի «շնորհիվ»:


Տարիքը թույլ է տալիս, բայց որպես ժյուրի՝ իրավունք չունի: Կրկնում եմ՝ իհկ: Ես, օրինակ, կվիրավորվեի, եթե իմ մասին էդպես խոսեին: Համ էլ եզակիով ու հոգնակիով դիմելը տարբեր ռեակցիաներ է առաջացնում: Ես էլ իմ ընկերներին, որոնցից շատերն ինձնից մեծ են, հանգիստ ասում եմ. «Էրեխեք, գնա՞նք էսինչ բանն անենք»: 
Էլի եմ ասում, կյանքում, անձնական շփման մեջ ոնց ուզում է՝ թող դիմի: Բայց նա ժյուրիի անդամ է և խոսում է մասնակցի մասին, ու դեռ էնքան ժամանակ չի անցել նախագծի սկսվելուց, որ կարողանա մտերմությունից ելնելով էդպես դիմել:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Տարիքը թույլ է տալիս, բայց որպես ժյուրի՝ իրավունք չունի:


Ավելի ճիշտ արհամարհանքի ու չհարգելու նշան ա «Մեծն» Ավետի կողմից՝ էտ աղջկան «էրեխա» անվանելը  :Think:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բագ, չեմ արդարացնում ժյուրիի էդ անբարոյականությունը, բայց ավելի մեծ անբարոյականություն ա, որ մարդուն խաբում ասում են, որ ինքը կարա երգի, ինքը գժական *երգչիստ* ա ու ուղարկում են բեմ, որ իրա վրա խժացողների թիվը մեծանա:
> Ուղղակի, նախքան եթերը, պիտի մի նրտրական փուլ էլ լինի, որ էն մարդիկ ով խժալու *աբրանք* ա, չհասնի նրան, որ իրա վրա ղժան:
> Ուղղակի, ժյուրին էնքան անմակարդակա, որ իրանք իրանց հավասարացնում են հողի, մանավանդ էն կնիկը ու գարիկը, որ սխոդու կոխեց գողական, տո մեկն ասի այ փսլնքոտ, էղածդ ինչ ա:
> Եսիմ Բագ, հարաբերականությունը շատա: Միանշանակ բան ասելը դժվարա:


Ժողովուրդ ջան, X ֆակտոր նախագիծը մերոնք չեն հնարել: Նախագիծը ունի որոշակի ձեւաչափ ու մերոնք պարտավոր են մնալ ձեւաչափի սահմաններում: Մերոնք կնքել են պայմանագիր ու չեն կարող նախագծի ձեւաչափը շտկումների ենթարկել: 
Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի պահով ինչ ասեմ? Էտ միջադեպը ցույց տվեց, որ Ավետը հումորի զգացումից զուրկ ա, հանձինս Արթուրի Ավեդի դիմաց կանգնած էր մի մանկամիտ երիտասարդ ով փորձում էր էտ ձեւով ինքնահաստատվել իսկ Ավետը կորցրել էր իրեն, թե ինչպես մեկը ով իրենից ոչինչ չի ներկայացնում հանկարծ իրեն թույլ է տալիս մեծն Ավետի հետ էտ ձեւով խոսել:
________________________________________

Բայց, ժողովուրդ ջան, դուք բոլորդ իդեալական եք? մեզանից ով ա իդեալական? Ավետն էլ սովորական մարդ ա իր թերություններով, բարդույթներով, թուլություններով: Պետք չի էտքան խիստ դատել: Ով չի ալարում Ավետին հայհոյող ինչ որ հոդվածով ա հանդես գալիս, Ավետի անունը շահարկելով ուզում են ռեյտինգ ձեռք բերել: Երբ բացում ես ֆեյսբուքը Ավետ անունն ես կարդում: Էս էն դեպքը չի որից կարելի էր սենց մեեեեեեեծ պատմություն սարքել:
Հարգանքից են խոսում, բայց սեփական չարությունը, ատելությունը չեն տեսնում:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին: Էտ մարդը փաստորեն չի զգում, որ իրան ծաղրի առարկայ ա դարձնում: Եթե զգար, բնականաբար նման մանկամտություն չէր անի: Այսինքն ինքը հասունացման կարիք ունի: Միգուցե սա անհրաժեշտ փորձություն ա, որը հնարավորություն կտա նրան ի վերջո հասունանալ? Չէ, որ կյանքում ոչ մի բան հենց էնպես չի լինում:

----------


## Tig

Բաց նամակ Ավետ Բարսեղյանին. «Մնում էր՝ մի հատ էլ ծեծեիք այդ աղջկան...»
Վահան Ղուկասյան

Բարև Ձեզ, հարգելի Ավետ Բարսեղյան, ճիշտն ասած մի պահ կասկածում էի, թե արդյոք արժի՞ հենց այս ձևաչափով արծարծել հարցը, բայց ի վերջո հանգեցի բաց նամակի տարբերակին, քանի որ դուք սոցիալական ցանցերում չկաք, ինչպես ինքներդ նշեցիք, իսկ այս ձևաչափը ավելի պաշտոնական է և կարող է տարածվել ոչ միայն սոցիալական ցանցերում, այլև լրատվական և ինչո՞ւ ոչ, նաև ժամանցային կայքերում։ Եվ այսպես, անցնեմ բուն ասելիքիս։
Միանգամից ասեմ, որ ոչ մի առումով վատ նախատրամադրվածություն չունեմ Ձեր անձի նկատմամբ, իսկ դիտարկումներս զուտ Ձեր գործունեության առանձին ոլորտների, ինչպես նաև Ձեր դրսևորած վարքի առանձին դրվագների վերաբերյալ են։ Կարդալով Ձեր հարցազրույցը՝ ինձ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ հարցազրույց տվողն, այսինքն՝ Դուք, ինչ-որ երևակայական անջրպետ է դրել իր և մնացյալ հասարակության միջև, ընդ որում՝ իրեն երևակայում է որպես ինչ-որ էմպիրիկ ու վեհ կերպար, իսկ հասարակությունը՝ անմակարդակ ու անասնացած հոտ։ Մյուս բանը, որ աչք էր զարնում, տարրական էթիկայի կանոնների կա՛մ չիմացությունն էր, կա՛մ էլ անտեսումը, որը երևում էր հատկապես այն ժամանակ, երբ Դուք փորձում էիք գնահատական տալ Ձեր արարքներին ու խոսքերին։ Եվ վերջապես, մոտս այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ Դուք կոմպետենտ չեք տվյալ շոուի կազմում ժյուրի լինելու համար, որովհետև խառնում եք Ձեր իրավասությունները։ Անդրադառնամ առանձին-առանձին։
Հարգելի Ավետ Բարսեղյան, դուք որքան ուզում եք կարող եք գրանցված չլինել սոցիալական ցանցերում, ի վերջո դա Ձեր անքակտելի իրավունքն է, բայց անտեսել հասարակական կարծիքը չեք կարող, որովհետև բացի «մշակութային տարր» լինելուց, ինչպես ինքներդ Ձեզ բնորոշեցիք, և ինչը ես կասկածի տակ եմ դնում, Դուք առաջին հերթին հանրային կերպար եք, որը կամա թե ակամա կախված է հասարակությունից ու հասարակական կարծիքից։ Եթե Դուք այսօր ասում եք, որ թքած ունեք հասարակական կարծիքի վրա (նման եզրահանգում կարելի է անել Ձեր իսկ հարցազրույցից), մի զարմացեք, որ հասարակական կարծիքն էլ թքած կարող է ունենա Ձեզ վրա, և Դուք ոչինչ էլ չեք կարող անել։ Դուք փորձում եք արծարծել այն փաստարկը, որ բոլորին չես կարող դուր գալ, բայց փորձեմ ցնցել Ձեր ինքնագնահատականն ու պատկերացումն առ Ձեզ եղած հասարակական վերաբերմունքի վերաբերյալ. հասարակական արձագանքի բացասականության աստիճանն առ Ձեզ հատկապես հայտնի տեսահոլովակից հետո կարող է համեմատվել միայն Ռամիլ Սաֆարովի դեպքի հետ, որովհետև իրոք շատ հազվադեպ է լինում, երբ ինչ-որ մի հարցի շուրջ մեր հասարակությունը այդպիսի կոնսոլիդացված դիրքորոշում է ունենում։
Անցնենք էթիկայի մասին։ Դուք հոխորտում եք, որ «կարո՞ղ է ծեծել եմ էդ աղջկան», իսկ ես Ձեզ ասում եմ, որ մնում էր՝ մի հատ էլ ծեծեիք։ Դուք ասում եք «ձանձրալի բառը վիրավորական չէ ու ոչ էլ հայհոյանք», իսկ ես Ձեզ ասում եմ, որ դուք ինքներդ երևի վատ կզգաք, եթե ինչ-որ մի մրցույթի մասնակցեիք, ու Ձեր աշխատանքը կոչեին, ասենք, ցածրակարգ ու ձանձրալի (որպես օրինակ եմ ասում), առավել ևս, եթե Դուք լինեիք 17 տարեկան։ Հետո, անդրադառնալով տվյալ աղջկա ելույթին, ինքն այդքան էլ վատ չէր երգում, ես կասեի անգամ լավ էր երգում, իսկ Դուք բռնեցիք ու բառիս բուն իմաստով կրկնկակոխ արեցիք այդ մարդուն, ու շատերի մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ դա արվել էր զուտ այն պատճառով, որովհետև այդ աղջիկը համարձակվել էր հակառակվել Ձեր ունեցած տեսակետին, որ կուռք ունենալը կամ անգամ այդ բառակապակցությունը ճիշտ չէ, և դա մանր վրեժխնդրություն էր Ձեր կողմից։ Հետո էլ, հարգելի´ս, մի մոռացեք, որ ոչ շոու մասնակիցներն են Նորա Ջոնսեր կամ Բարրի Ուայթեր, ոչ էլ, կներեք, բայց Դուք եք առանձնապես նշանակալի կերպար/մշակութային տարր, առավել ևս, եթե դատում ենք վերազգային մասշտաբներով։
Վերջապես կոմպետենտության մասին։ Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ևս մեկ անգամ նայել, ասենք, նույն շոուի անգլիական տարբերակը ու անկասկած կտեսնեք, որ այնտեղ ժյուրիի անդամները ծաղրի չեն ենթարկում մասնակիցներին, նրանց արտաքին տեսքը ու անգամ երգեցողությունը։ Նրանք այնտեղ են պրոֆեսիոնալ աշխատանք կատարելու համար ու անգամ շոու սարքելիս դա անում են որոշ սահմաններում, իսկ Դուք սահմաններ չեք ճանաչում։ Առհասարակ, այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ Ձեր համար ժյուրի լինելը հավասարազոր է ամենազոր աստված լինելուն ու հաճախ սկսում եք մասնակիցներին ծանակել անգամ այնպիսի բաների համար, որոնք բացարձակ կապ չունեն երգեցողության ու արվեստի հետ (հիշում եմ՝ մի անգամ մի մասնակցի խայտառակ արեցիք համալսարանում լավ չսովորելու համար)։
Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ ուզում վիրավորած լինել Ձեզ, հուսով եմ Ձեզ կհասնի այս բաց նամակը, իսկ մեջը հնչած քննադատությունը կդիտարկվի ոչ թե որպես կույր նախանձի կամ անտիպատիայի դրսևորում, այլ որպես բարի խորհուրդ։
Ձեզ ստեղծագործական հաջողություններ և մարդկային երջանկություն եմ մաղթում։

Հարգանքներով՝
Վահան Ղուկասյան

Կից նյութն` այստեղ

հ.գ. Իմ կարծիքով կարա նման մակարդակի ժյուրին պահի տակ ազարտի մեջ ընկնի ու դուրս գա էթիկայի կանոններից, բայց այ դա եթեր դուրս հանողը շատ "գոմեշային" բանա անում:
հ.գ.հ.գ. խեղճ գոմեշ...

----------

GriFFin (18.06.2014), impression (22.12.2012), Lion (20.12.2012), Malxas (20.12.2012), Ամպ (23.12.2012), Արէա (20.12.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Նախ էն մասով, որ ասում են՝ դրսերում սենց անհաջողվածները մոնտաժվում են: Էս իմ իմացած ամենահայտնի կատարումներից ա, սաղ աշխարհով ֆռռացել ա
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Բայց էս մեկն իսկականից ղժժալու ա, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նայում եմ, որ տրամս բացվի 
> 
> ԲԱՅՑ ինձ թվում ա՝ մեր ժյուրին մի քիչ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ ա ղժժում: Մասնավորապես, հենց էս վերջին դեպքը: Ինձ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի վիդեոն ընկերներս ուղարկել էին դիագնոզ դնելու, ոչ թե ղժժալու կամ ինչ-որ այլ նպատակներով: 
> 
> ...


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով ուղակի մանկամիտ ա, երեխեքը ոնց են դպրոցից իրենց բացակայությունները արդարացնելու համար ինչ որ հեքիթներ հորինում` տատիկս էր մահացել, արտասահման էի մեկնել եւ այլն, ու լրիվ համոզված են որ դիմացինը կհավատա: 

Բյուր ջան, փաստորեն հեռավորության վրա կարողանում ես դիագնոզներ անել? Իմ գիտակցության մեջ ուղակի չի տեղավորվում դու ոնց ես քեզ թույլ տալիս հեռվից հեռու դիագնոզներ դնել? որքանով ա բարոյական առանց որեւէ օբյեկտիվ փաստարկ ունենալու մարդուն պիտակավորել ու հռչակել հոգեկան հիվանդ?

----------

Ամմէ (21.12.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, աղջիկն իրոք լավ ա երգում, ինչի՞ էր ձանձրացել Ավետը։

----------

impression (22.12.2012), Lion (20.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բայց, ժողովուրդ ջան, դուք բոլորդ իդեալական եք? մեզանից ով ա իդեալական? Ավետն էլ սովորական մարդ ա իր թերություններով, բարդույթներով, թուլություններով: Պետք չի էտքան խիստ դատել: Ով չի ալարում Ավետին հայհոյող ինչ որ հոդվածով ա հանդես գալիս, Ավետի անունը շահարկելով ուզում են ռեյտինգ ձեռք բերել: Երբ բացում ես ֆեյսբուքը Ավետ անունն ես կարդում: Էս էն դեպքը չի որից կարելի էր սենց մեեեեեեեծ պատմություն սարքել:
> Հարգանքից են խոսում, բայց սեփական չարությունը, ատելությունը չեն տեսնում:


Թող հալով սատկի, բերանը ափըռ-ցըփըռ չբացի, չի դառնա խոսակցության առարկա:  
Աման, խեղճ տղուն հալածում են: Եկեք հավաքվենք, Ավետի պաշտպանության լիգա ստեղծենք:
Մի հատ էլ լիկկայան բացենք հատուկ իր համար, որ անգրագիտությունը մի քիչ նվազի: Չեմ ասում լրիվ դզվի: Անհնարին բաների հետևից չեմ ընկնում: 





> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին: Էտ մարդը փաստորեն չի զգում, որ իրան ծաղրի առարկայ ա դարձնում: Եթե զգար, բնականաբար նման մանկամտություն չէր անի:


Դա հենց Բյուրի ասած հոգեկան հիվանդն ա, Չամիչ: Երբ դիմացդ կանգնած բաց տեքստով վրեդ ղժժում են, էն էլ Ավետի պես չանթռլյակը, ու դու շարունակում ես պնդել, որ  իքս ֆակտորի ստուդիա գալու խաթր Լա Սկալայի համերգից հրաժարվել ես:

Ու *ստորություն* ա տենց մարդու վրա ղժժալը, Չամիչ, ոչ թե բարդույթ կամ թերություն:

----------

GriFFin (18.06.2014), Lion (20.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (20.12.2012), Tig (20.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (21.12.2012), Շինարար (20.12.2012), Տրիբուն (21.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով ուղակի մանկամիտ ա, երեխեքը ոնց են դպրոցից իրենց բացակայությունները արդարացնելու համար ինչ որ հեքիթներ հորինում` տատիկս էր մահացել, արտասահման էի մեկնել եւ այլն, ու լրիվ համոզված են որ դիմացինը կհավատա: 
> 
> Բյուր ջան, փաստորեն հեռավորության վրա կարողանում ես դիագնոզներ անել? Իմ գիտակցության մեջ ուղակի չի տեղավորվում դու ոնց ես քեզ թույլ տալիս հեռվից հեռու դիագնոզներ դնել? որքանով ա բարոյական առանց որեւէ օբյեկտիվ փաստարկ ունենալու մարդուն պիտակավորել ու հռչակել հոգեկան հիվանդ?


Չամիչ ջան, ի՞նչ տարբերություն էնտեղ նստած նայեի, թե էստեղից: Էդ վիդեոյում բավական շատ սիմպտոմներ են երևում: Տես, վախենում եմ կոնկրետ հիվանդության անուն տալ, որովհետև դրա համար ավելի խորը հետազոտություն ա պետք, բայց էնտեղ շատ հստակ սիմպտոմներ կան, որ առողջ մարդկանց մոտ չեն լինում: Թե՞ դու ուրիշ բան ես կարդացել ռուսական կայքերում  :Think:

----------

Ariadna (20.12.2012), CactuSoul (20.12.2012), Kita (25.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Գալաթեա (20.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> որքանով ա բարոյական առանց որեւէ օբյեկտիվ փաստարկ ունենալու մարդուն պիտակավորել ու հռչակել հոգեկան հիվանդ?


Չամիչ, շատ ավելի բարոյական ա մարդու ոչ ադեկվատ պահվածքի համար նախ գոնե ենթադրել, որ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ կարող են լինել, քան միանգամից որոշել, թե էս ով ա արա ու վրեն ղժժալ:

----------

CactuSoul (20.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (20.12.2012), Yevuk (20.12.2012), Գալաթեա (20.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով ուղակի մանկամիտ ա


Փաստորեն, մանկամիտների վրա կարելի ա ղժժալ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, *ի՞նչ տարբերություն* էնտեղ նստած նայեի, թե էստեղից: Էդ վիդեոյում բավական շատ սիմպտոմներ են երևում: Տես, վախենում եմ կոնկրետ հիվանդության անուն տալ, որովհետև դրա համար ավելի խորը հետազոտություն ա պետք, բայց էնտեղ շատ հստակ սիմպտոմներ կան, որ առողջ մարդկանց մոտ չեն լինում: Թե՞ դու ուրիշ բան ես կարդացել ռուսական կայքերում


Ինչ տարբերություն? բա հենց էտ ա, բացարձակ աբսուրդ ա, փաստորեն հոգեբուժության մեջ ընդունված դիագնոստիկ համակարգը համարվում ա լրիվ նորմալ??: Համկարգը նորմալն ա իսկ էտ մարդիկ էլ աննորմալներն են? Կներես Բյուր ջան, խոսքը համակարգի մասին ա,  Առանց օբյեկտիվ հիմքեր ունենալու, օբյեկտիվ փաստեր ունենալու, հեռվից հեռու մարդուն դիագնոզ անել ու հայտարարել հոգեկան հիվանդ համարում եմ ոչ պակաս աննորմալություն: Այսինքն էտ մարդուն համարում ես աննորմալ իսկ հեռվից հեռու առանց բավարար հիմքեր ունենալու դիագնոզ անելը համարում ես նորմալ?

----------

Ամմէ (21.12.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Փաստորեն, մանկամիտների վրա կարելի ա ղժժալ:


էտ որտեղից նման եզրահանգման եկար? սա մի թեմայա որի շուրջ ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տալիս շուտափույթ եզրակացություններ անել, *Չուկը* շատ լավ ասեց, բոլորն էլ իրենց տներում էտ վիդեոները միացնում ու լավ էլ ղժժում են, էնպես որ ամեն ինչ չի որ էտքան հեշտ ա ու միանշանակ: Էտ դեպքում ոչ թե Ավետին բոյկոտեք այլ X ֆակորը բոյկոտեք, չեն էլ ալարում դնում կիլոմետրանոց նամակ հոդվածներ են հղում Ավետ Բարսեղյանին: Համոզված եմ էտ նամակ հոդվածի հեղինակը հենց ինքն էլ տանը միացնում ու Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի վրա ղժժում ա: Էտքան լավն եք X ֆակտորը բոյկոտեք, թող առհասարակ փակեն, որ նման միջադեպեր տեղի չունենան:

----------

Lion (20.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

Հիմա էդ պահին ,որ էնտեղ լինեյի ես էլ հաստատ կծիծաղեի , կարող ա նույնիսկ չդիմանայի : Տանը նստած նայելուց ավելի շատ իրանց փոխարեն ամաչում եմ ու մերոնց խնդրում եմ ալիքը փոխեն: Ոնց որ ես իրանց փոխարեն «մանթռաշ ընկնեմ»: :Blush:

----------


## Շինարար

> էտ որտեղից նման եզրահանգման եկար? սա մի թեմայա որի շուրջ ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տալիս շուտափույթ եզրակացություններ անել, *Չուկը* շատ լավ ասեց, բոլորն էլ իրենց տներում էտ վիդեոները միացնում ու լավ էլ ղժժում են, էնպես որ ամեն ինչ չի որ էտքան հեշտ ա ու միանշանակ: Էտ դեպքում ոչ թե Ավետին բոյկոտեք այլ X ֆակորը բոյկոտեք, չեն էլ ալարում դնում կիլոմետրանոց նամակ հոդվածներ են հղում Ավետ Բարսեղյանին: Համոզված եմ էտ նամակ հոդվածի հեղինակը հենց ինքն էլ տանը միացնում ու Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի վրա ղժժում ա: Էտքան լավն եք X ֆակտորը բոյկոտեք, թող առհասարակ փակեն, որ նման միջադեպեր տեղի չունենան:


 :Wacko: 
Հա բայց ինչ եմ արել, որ սենց պորտս տեղն ես դնում :Huh:

----------

Նաիրուհի (21.12.2012), Տրիբուն (21.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչ տարբերություն? բա հենց էտ ա, բացարձակ աբսուրդ ա, փաստորեն հոգեբուժության մեջ ընդունված դիագնոստիկ համակարգը համարվում ա լրիվ նորմալ??: Համկարգը նորմալն ա իսկ էտ մարդիկ էլ աննորմալներն են? Կներես Բյուր ջան, խոսքը համակարգի մասին ա,  Առանց օբյեկտիվ հիմքեր ունենալու, օբյեկտիվ փաստեր ունենալու, հեռվից հեռու մարդուն դիագնոզ անել ու հայտարարել հոգեկան հիվանդ համարում եմ ոչ պակաս աննորմալություն: Այսինքն էտ մարդուն համարում ես աննորմալ իսկ հեռվից հեռու առանց բավարար հիմքեր ունենալու դիագնոզ անելը համարում ես նորմալ?


Չամիչ, մի փոքրիկ ուղում: Դու ես մարդուն աննորմալ համարում, ես աննորմալ չեմ համարում, համարում եմ հոգեկան հիվանդ: Հոգեկան հիվանդ լինել չի նշանակում աննորմալ լինել: Աննորմալ են նրանք, ովքեր հոգեկան հիվանդներին պիտակներ են կպցնում կամ ղժժում են իրանց վրա:

Չամիչ, հեռավորության վրա դիագնոզ դնելը լրիվ նորմալ երևույթ ա: Ավելին՝ բժիշկներ գիտեմ, որ իրանց հիվանդների հետ սկայփով են շփվում: Հա, հոգեբուժության դիագնոստիկ համակարգը համարվում ա լրիվ նորմալ: Բայց ես կրկնում եմ (քանի որ դու մի անգամից չես հասկանում, երկրորդ անգամից՝ երբեմն), որ դիագնոզ չեմ դնում, այսինքն՝ չեմ կարող ասել, թե կոնկրետ ինչ հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունի տղան, բայց որ ունի, դա կասկածից դուրս ա: Էստեղ միանգամից չորս-հինգ սիմպտոմ անզեն աչքով երևում ա, որոնցից մեկը հինգերորդ կուրսի ուսանողներն էին նկատել, ուղարկել էին ինձ ու հարցնում էին՝ մի հատ ասա էստեղ մեծամոլական զառանցանք կա՞, թե՞ ոչ: Որպեսզի պարզվի, թե ինչ հիվանդություն ունի, պետք ա ավելի մանրամասն հետազոտություն անել, ավելի մանրամասն իրան ու հարազատներին հարցաքննել, որոշ թեստեր անցկացնել: 

Բայց դե իզուր եմ հետդ վիճում: Հա, հոգեբուժություն չկա, սաղ խաբեություն ա: Թեման փակենք:

----------

GriFFin (18.06.2014), Ingrid (23.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), shatboyov (20.12.2012), Tig (20.12.2012), Տրիբուն (21.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա բայց ինչ եմ արել, որ սենց պորտս տեղն ես դնում


Շին լավ էլի  :LOL:   :LOL: 
Ինչ լավն ես բայց դու  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (20.12.2012), GriFFin (18.06.2014), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (20.12.2012), Yevuk (20.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (21.12.2012), Տրիբուն (21.12.2012)

----------


## Tig

> էտ որտեղից նման եզրահանգման եկար? սա մի թեմայա որի շուրջ ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տալիս շուտափույթ եզրակացություններ անել, *Չուկը* շատ լավ ասեց, բոլորն էլ իրենց տներում էտ վիդեոները միացնում ու լավ էլ ղժժում են, էնպես որ ամեն ինչ չի որ էտքան հեշտ ա ու միանշանակ: Էտ դեպքում ոչ թե Ավետին բոյկոտեք այլ X ֆակորը բոյկոտեք, չեն էլ ալարում դնում կիլոմետրանոց նամակ հոդվածներ են հղում Ավետ Բարսեղյանին: Համոզված եմ էտ նամակ հոդվածի հեղինակը հենց ինքն էլ տանը միացնում ու Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի վրա ղժժում ա: Էտքան լավն եք X ֆակտորը բոյկոտեք, թող առհասարակ փակեն, որ նման միջադեպեր տեղի չունենան:


Չամիչ ջան, տարբերությունը էնա, որ մարդ արարածը իր բնույթով այնպիսին է, որ տեսածին ա "հավատում": Հիմա մենք նաղդ Ավետի արածն ենք տեսնում: Դե բնականաբար պիտի Ավետի մասին խոսենք: Շատերս "հավատում ենք", որ գոյություն ունի նախագծի հեղինակ, ռեժիսոր և այլն... բայց իրենց չենք տեսնում: Բայց դե դրանց կերած ք*քերը շատ ավելի մեծ ու լուրջ են... Մնումա, առանց դրանց տեսնելու "հավատանք", որ իրակական փոփոխությունների համար հենց դրանց պիտի ցեխակոլոր անել:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հա բայց ինչ եմ արել, որ սենց պորտս տեղն ես դնում


Բայց ես տենց բան եմ արել? ես ընդամենը փորձում եմ ցույց տալ, որ էս էն հարցն ա, որ ամեն ինչ չի, որ էտքան միանշանակ ա: Մարդիկ առանց երկար բարակ մտածելու,  ծանր ու թեթեւ անելու միանգամից մեղավորներ են գտնում ու դատապարտում: Կոնկրետ ինձ էս թեման լուրջ մտածելու տեղիք տվեց: Ինձ համար ամեն ինչ չի որ էտքան միանշանակ ա, քանի որ նորից եմ ասում, հենց էտ հոդված գրողն էլ իր ընկերների շրջապատում միացնում համ Տոնի Բրեքստոնի, համ էլ Արթուրի եւ այլոց վրա ղժժում ա: Էտ որ ժյուրին միանգամից ելույթը կանգնեցներ, ասեր երգելուց հեռու ես ու տուն ուղարկեր, ինչի վրա էին ղժժալու?

----------


## Արէա

Ասում ա ես մշակութային տարր եմ ու երկու միլիոն քանի հարյուր հազարին հաճո բաներ անել չեմ կարող  :LOL: 
Ասում ա ֆեյսբուքյան հասարակությանը շատ բաներ կարող ա վիրավորական թվալ  :Jpit:  

Էնքան որ բախտդ բերել ա, որ ֆեյսբուքյան հասարակությունը մեծամասնություն չի կազմում էս անտեր երկրում, այ տաղանդաոր մշակութային տարր:

----------

CactuSoul (20.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (20.12.2012), Ամմէ (20.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (21.12.2012)

----------


## Malxas

Աղջիկը լավ էր երգում: Ավետի արարքը կարծիք է ստեղծում, որ նա կոմպետենտ չէ այդ հաղորդմանը ժյուրի լինելու: Ժյուրիի կին անդամներն իրենց ավելի տղամարդավարի պահեցին, քան տղամարդիկ: Էն Գարիկն էլ ահագին աչքիցս ընկավ: Շատ ավելի մեծ կարծիք ունի իր մասին, քան իրականում կա: Խոսելու ձիրք և կուլտուրա չունի: Դեռ լավ է, որ գնահատական տալիս արդարացի գտնվեց:

----------

Lion (21.12.2012), One_Way_Ticket (20.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), shatboyov (20.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (20.12.2012), Ամմէ (20.12.2012), Տրիբուն (21.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աղջիկը լավ էր երգում: Ավետի արարքը կարծիք է ստեղծում, որ նա կոմպետենտ չէ այդ հաղորդմանը ժյուրի լինելու: Ժյուրիի կին անդամներն իրենց ավելի տղամարդավարի պահեցին, քան տղամարդիկ: Էն Գարիկն էլ ահագին աչքիցս ընկավ: Շատ ավելի մեծ կարծիք ունի իր մասին, քան իրականում կա: Խոսելու ձիրք և կուլտուրա չունի: Դեռ լավ է, որ գնահատական տալիս արդարացի գտնվեց:


Գարիկը իրան իրա երազած տղու տեղն ա դրել: Մի ժամանակ իրա կերպարները վիտամինում դուրս գալիս էին: Հատկապես էն կոժընի կուռտկով քյառիթի կերպարը: Բայց ինքը ոնց որ իրա ձեռով ուզում ա ապացուցի, որ իրա մոտ դա լավ էր ստացվում, քանի որ իրա էությանը էտ կորպարը շատ մոտ ա: Կամ էլ էնքան ա մտել էտ դերի մեջ, որի մանրից դրան ա վերածվում:

----------

GriFFin (18.06.2014), Malxas (21.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Sagittarius (21.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.12.2012), Tig (21.12.2012), Vaio (24.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (21.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

Քանի որ ամեն տեսակի ոչ հայկական իքս-ֆակտորներ ու սուպերսթարներ նայում եմ, ասեմ, որ ժյուրիի անդամների կոպիտ կամ ծաղրական վերաբերմունքը լրիվ ընդունված բան է նման հեռուստաշոուներում. կարծեմ դա հենց մտնում է պայմանների մեջ, որ ժյուրին ոնց կարող է, պիտի քլնգի: Դա է հենց շոու ապահովում, հանդիսատես հավաքում, որ ամեն ինչ հարթ ու միապաղաղ անցնի, նայող չի լինի: Գիտեմ, որ տխուր բան է, բայց էդ է. միայն Հայաստանում չի: Կամ պիտի չնայես էդ մրցույթները, կամ ընդունես ոնց որ կան:
Առաջին վիդեոն չեմ նայել, ինտերնետս էստեղ մեռած է, հազիվ մի ժամում երկրորդը քաշեց: 
Մեղք էր իհարկե աղջիկը, որ դեռ վերջում էլ իրեն հանեցին մեղավոր ու «վատ բնավորությամբ» մարդ, բայց սա հաստատ եսիմ ինչ դեպք չէր. վիդեոն նայելիս հա սպասում էի «բումին», տենց էլ չեղավ... 
Պիտի տեսնեք գերմանական սուպերսթարում ինչ կոնկրետ ղժժոցներ ու քլնգումներ են գնում, դուք հուզվել եք մի հատ «ձանձրացա»-ից: 
Էդ է էս մրցույթների ֆորմատը, ոչինչ չես կարող անել...

----------

Ingrid (23.12.2012), Moonwalker (21.12.2012), Աթեիստ (21.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Քանի որ ամեն տեսակի ոչ հայկական իքս-ֆակտորներ ու սուպերսթարներ նայում եմ, ասեմ, որ ժյուրիի անդամների կոպիտ կամ ծաղրական վերաբերմունքը լրիվ ընդունված բան է նման հեռուստաշոուներում. կարծեմ դա հենց մտնում է պայմանների մեջ, որ ժյուրին ոնց կարող է, պիտի քլնգի: Դա է հենց շոու ապահովում, հանդիսատես հավաքում, որ ամեն ինչ հարթ ու միապաղաղ անցնի, նայող չի լինի: Գիտեմ, որ տխուր բան է, բայց էդ է. միայն Հայաստանում չի: Կամ պիտի չնայես էդ մրցույթները, կամ ընդունես ոնց որ կան:
> Առաջին վիդեոն չեմ նայել, ինտերնետս էստեղ մեռած է, հազիվ մի ժամում երկրորդը քաշեց: 
> Մեղք էր իհարկե աղջիկը, որ դեռ վերջում էլ իրեն հանեցին մեղավոր ու «վատ բնավորությամբ» մարդ, բայց սա հաստատ եսիմ ինչ դեպք չէր. վիդեոն նայելիս հա սպասում էի «բումին», տենց էլ չեղավ... 
> Պիտի տեսնեք գերմանական սուպերսթարում ինչ կոնկրետ ղժժոցներ ու քլնգումներ են գնում, դուք հուզվել եք մի հատ «ձանձրացա»-ից: 
> Էդ է էս մրցույթների ֆորմատը, ոչինչ չես կարող անել...



Այվ, ֆորմատը բոլորս էլ գիտենք որ էդ ա: Նորություն չի:
Ստեղ այլ հարց ա, համենայն դեպս կոնկրետ ինձ դա ա հուզում:
Դու գերմանական շոուներում երբևիցե Ավետի կամ Գարիկի մակարդակի մարդ տեսել ե՞ս:
Մարդիկ, որ համ իրենց ոլորտում են թերի, համ ընդհանրապես կիսագրագետ են, էլեմենտար խոսելիս սխալներ են անում:
Թող հայկական իքս ֆակտորում նորմալ, գրագետ ու կոմպետենտ մարդիկ լինեն, որ իրավունք ունեն խոսելու ու իրենց վաստակածի բարձունքից դատելու, ու ոչ ոք վատ չի զգա, որ պատի ծակից դուրս եկած երեկվա լակոտները ուղղագրական սխալներով մարդ են դատում ու ստորացնում:

----------

Artgeo (21.12.2012), CactuSoul (21.12.2012), ivy (21.12.2012), Kita (25.12.2012), Malxas (21.12.2012), Mephistopheles (21.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.12.2012), Tig (21.12.2012), Ամպ (23.12.2012), Արէա (21.12.2012), Շինարար (21.12.2012), Ուլուանա (21.12.2012), Տրիբուն (21.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, գերմանականը չգիտեմ, բայց մեկ-մեկ անգլոամերիկյաններն եմ նայում: Էլի ժյուրին ղժժում ա, բայց ասենք ոչ մի անգամ չեմ տեսել էլի, որ բեմի վրա կանգնածը հոգեկան հիվանդ լինի: Ու էդ ղժժալն էլ իրա համուհոտն ունի: Իսկ էս Ավետը գիտի՝ ֆորմատը պահանջում ա ղժժալ, բայց չգիտի՝ դա ոնց են անում: Ինքն էլ եսիմինչ չի, ու արդյունքում ստացվում են էս անդուր հաղորդումները:

Հ.Գ. Հա, մեկ էլ նկատել եմ, որ շատ ուժեղ միմիկայի վրա են խաղ տալիս: Կարող ա ժյուրին բան չասի, բայց նենց դեմքի արտահայտություններ ցույց տան, որ ջոկում ես՝ ներքուստ ոնց ա ղժժում: Էդ էլ օպերատորական աշխատանք ա, որը էլի հայկականում չկա:

----------

CactuSoul (21.12.2012), GriFFin (18.06.2014), Ingrid (23.12.2012), Malxas (21.12.2012), Գալաթեա (21.12.2012), Թամարա (21.12.2012)

----------


## erexa

> Թեման բացելու համար առիթ հանդիսացավ վերջերս համացանցում հանդիպած հետևյալ տեսանյութը՝


Ավետի նստած ձևը, 05:04-ից սկսած: Մարդ, որ երկար  այդ դիրքով նստի, քունը կարող ա տանի: Գերմանիայի ժյուրին, էդ ձև ա՞ նստում: Մի ժամանակ էլ մի ժյուրի Իգոր կար, թե՛ Գոռ, լավ չեմ հիշում, ինքն էլ էր տենց (նստում, փռվում )կարծես տանը բազմոցին փռված լիներ: Իմ կարծիքով՝ Գերմանիայի ժյուրին եթե ծաղրում էլ ա, դա ինչ-որ բարձր մակարդակի վրայա անում: Իսկ էստեղ անմակարդակ ձևով ծաղրեցին մասնակցին ու շատ երկարացրին: Կարող էին կարճ կապել և վերջ:

----------


## Malxas

Մեր հաղորդավարներից շատերը նման են այն հավերին, որոնք որոշել են սիրամարգի պես քայլել:  :Smile:

----------

Lion (21.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Քանի որ նման կարգի շոուներից մենակ So you think you can dance-ն եմ նայել, հիշածս լսումներից մեկը դնեմ նայեք:
Ստեղ ժյուրին հանգիստ կարար էս աղջկան էնքան ձեռ առներ՝ մեռներ, բայց ես ինչ-որ չտեսա նման բան:

----------

Jarre (26.12.2012), Malxas (21.12.2012), Mephistopheles (21.12.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

> Հ.Գ. Հա, մեկ էլ նկատել եմ, որ շատ ուժեղ միմիկայի վրա են խաղ տալիս: Կարող ա ժյուրին բան չասի, բայց նենց դեմքի արտահայտություններ ցույց տան, որ ջոկում ես՝ ներքուստ ոնց ա ղժժում: Էդ էլ օպերատորական աշխատանք ա, որը էլի հայկականում չկա:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpKNk...tu.be&t=26m09s

----------


## Kuk

Ես էսօր իմացա էս թեմայի մասին, ոչինչ չէ՞ որ ես էլ մի բան գրեմ, թե՞ շատ եմ ուշացել, հը՞, Ավետ, ո՞ւր ես, արի հլը ասա արա :Jpit:  Ես համաձայն եմ էն կարծիքների հետ, որ սենց հաղորդումների դեպքում շատ կարևոր ա միքիչ հումոր, միքիչ ագրեսիա և այլն, բայց էս ուրիշ ա, եկեք զոռով չխցկենք դրանց մեջ։ Ստեղ ակնհայտ ա, որ սկզբում թերագնահատեցին էդ աղջկան, չէին սպասում, որ կարա 17 տարեկան աղջիկն ասի, որ ինքը սխալ ա համարում կուռք ունենալը, որ ինքը կարա հավանի, սիրի, բայց կուռք չունի ու չի ուզում ունենա։ Իմ կարծիքով, էս աղջիկը ասեց մի բան, ինչը 17 տարեկանում դժվար թե նույն Ավետը կարողանար ասել։ Հետո քցեցին էդ աղջկա վրա, իբր վատ տրամադրված ես եկել և այլն, բայց իրականում իրանք չկարողացան ընդամենը հաճելիորեն զարմանալ, որ էդ երեխեն եկել հասել ա էդ մրցույթին, ուզում ա երգի, ուզում ա երգչուհի դառնա, բայց կուռք չունի ու չի էլ ուզում ունենա։ Էս էր ստեղ ամբողջ թեման։ 
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ վատ չէր երգում, հաստատ ավելի լավ էր երգում, քան նույն Ավետի գրած «երգերը» երգողների մեծամասնությունը, եթե ոչ բոլորը։ Չեմ ասում` լավ կամ շատ լավ, բայց նորմալ երգող երեխուն պետք չի ասել` ձանձրացա։ 
Իսկ էն մեկը, որ ինքնիրան երգում էր, այ դրան կարա Ավետը գնահատի, լրիվ համապատասխան էր։

----------

Ariadna (24.12.2012), impression (22.12.2012), Kita (25.12.2012), Lion (22.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Tig (22.12.2012), Մանուլ (31.12.2012), Մարկիզ (22.12.2012)

----------


## kivera

Ինձ թվում ա ես հիմա իմ կյանքի ամենավատ բանն եմ անում, բայց էս Ավետի պահվածքին ներվերս չդիմացան, ինքը էնտեղ մի տեղ իբր հումորով ասաց, ես` բեմի փոշիս, ինձ թվում ա, որ իրոնիան հանես` կմնա դառը իրականությունը ու երևի միայն ինքն ա հասկանում էդ ինչա նշանակում... եթե նույնիսկ մասնակիցն ադեկվատ պահվածք չունի, գոնե ժյուրին պետք է ընտրել խելքը գլխին մարդկանցից:

----------

Ariadna (24.12.2012), CactuSoul (22.12.2012), impression (22.12.2012), Kita (25.12.2012), Mephistopheles (22.12.2012), Tig (22.12.2012), Տրիբուն (22.12.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpKNk...tu.be&t=26m09s


Լրից անասուն են... Խեղճ աղջկա վրա ոնց են ղժժում...  :Sad:  
Ժող, դրսի նման շոուերում միշտ մի քանի տարբեր կերպար կա ժյուրիում: Մեկը հուզական ա, մեկը ագրեսիվոտ, մեկը չեզոք-կայֆավատ: Էլ չեմ ասում վարողի մասին: 
Ի դեպ, հանդիսատեսն էլ կարևոր ա, վերևի վիդեոյում հանդիսատեսի ոչ ադեկվատ լինելն էլ ա երևում... Գալաթեայի դրած վիդեոյի հետ համեմատեք, լրիվ ուրիշ ա: Շոու կարելի ա ստեղծել առանց մարդու ինքնասիրությանը կպնելու:

----------

Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.12.2012), Tig (22.12.2012), Ուլուանա (22.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, հնարավոր ա՞ Ավետին իրա ՊռեԳոմեշի հետ բերենք Ակումբ ու քննարկենք…

----------

Jarre (26.12.2012), Kuk (24.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.12.2012), VisTolog (24.12.2012), Արէա (22.12.2012), Տրիբուն (22.12.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> ժող, հնարավոր ա՞ Ավետին իրա ՊռեԳոմեշի հետ բերենք Ակումբ ու քննարկենք…


Չեմ կարծում. նա մշակութային տարր է, որն աշխատում է իր գործունեության տարբեր ոլորտներում, ժամանակ չունի:

----------

CactuSoul (22.12.2012), Ingrid (22.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Արէա (22.12.2012), Մարկիզ (22.12.2012), Տրիբուն (22.12.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, մի փոքրիկ ուղում: Դու ես մարդուն աննորմալ համարում, ես աննորմալ չեմ համարում, համարում եմ հոգեկան հիվանդ: Հոգեկան հիվանդ լինել չի նշանակում աննորմալ լինել: Աննորմալ են նրանք, ովքեր հոգեկան հիվանդներին պիտակներ են կպցնում կամ ղժժում են իրանց վրա:
> 
> Չամիչ, հեռավորության վրա դիագնոզ դնելը լրիվ նորմալ երևույթ ա: Ավելին՝ բժիշկներ գիտեմ, որ իրանց հիվանդների հետ սկայփով են շփվում: Հա, հոգեբուժության դիագնոստիկ համակարգը համարվում ա լրիվ նորմալ: Բայց ես կրկնում եմ (քանի որ դու մի անգամից չես հասկանում, երկրորդ անգամից՝ երբեմն), որ դիագնոզ չեմ դնում, այսինքն՝ չեմ կարող ասել, թե կոնկրետ ինչ հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունի տղան, բայց որ ունի, դա կասկածից դուրս ա: Էստեղ միանգամից չորս-հինգ սիմպտոմ անզեն աչքով երևում ա, որոնցից մեկը հինգերորդ կուրսի ուսանողներն էին նկատել, ուղարկել էին ինձ ու հարցնում էին՝ մի հատ ասա էստեղ մեծամոլական զառանցանք կա՞, թե՞ ոչ: Որպեսզի պարզվի, թե ինչ հիվանդություն ունի, պետք ա ավելի մանրամասն հետազոտություն անել, ավելի մանրամասն իրան ու հարազատներին հարցաքննել, որոշ թեստեր անցկացնել: 
> 
> Բայց դե իզուր եմ հետդ վիճում: Հա, հոգեբուժություն չկա, սաղ խաբեություն ա: Թեման փակենք:


Թող լինի նորմալ հիվանդ, դա ոչ մի բան չի փոխում, դու քեզ թույլ տվեցիր հեռավորության վրա դիագնոզ անել, այսինքն համակարգն ա թույլ տալիս,  ես դա համարում եմ ոչ նորմալ: Ի վերջո ոչ ոք չի կարող երաշխավորել որ դիագնոզ անողը հոգեկան ոչ մի խնդիրներ չունի եւ բացարձակ առողջ ա: Այսինքն էնքան խարխլուն համակարգ ա, որ խարդախությունների լաաաաայն ասպարեզ ա տրամադրում:  Չկան դիագնոզի օբյեկտիվ ձեւոր, դիագնոզը դրվում ա հիմնվելով բժշկի սույեկտիվ ընկալումներից ստացած իմֆորմացիայի վրա: Մեկ ուրիշ բժիշկ իր սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումներից ելնելով կարղ ա լրիվ ուրիշ բան ասեր, օրինակ ասեր, որ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը ուղակի ժուլիկ ա, եկել ա ժյուրիի վրա ղժժալու: Էնպես որ Բյուր ջան, համակարգը լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, մինչեւ մարդկանց օգնություն տրամադրելը թող նախ իր ներքին խնդիրներով զբաղվի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թող լինի նորմալ հիվանդ, դա ոչ մի բան չի փոխում, դու քեզ թույլ տվեցիր հեռավորության վրա դիագնոզ անել, այսինքն համակարգն ա թույլ տալիս,  ես դա համարում եմ ոչ նորմալ: Ի վերջո ոչ ոք չի կարող երաշխավորել որ դիագնոզ անողը հոգեկան ոչ մի խնդիրներ չունի եւ բացարձակ առողջ ա: Այսինքն էնքան խարխլուն համակարգ ա, որ խարդախությունների լաաաաայն ասպարեզ ա տրամադրում:  Չկան դիագնոզի օբյեկտիվ ձեւոր, դիագնոզը դրվում ա հիմնվելով բժշկի սույեկտիվ ընկալումներից ստացած իմֆորմացիայի վրա: Մեկ ուրիշ բժիշկ իր սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումներից ելնելով կարղ ա լրիվ ուրիշ բան ասեր, օրինակ ասեր, որ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը ուղակի ժուլիկ ա, եկել ա ժյուրիի վրա ղժժալու: Էնպես որ Բյուր ջան, համակարգը լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, մինչեւ մարդկանց օգնություն տրամադրելը թող նախ իր ներքին խնդիրներով զբաղվի:


Հա Չամիչ, դու ճիշտ ես, ես ստեղ նստած էդ տղուն հերիք չի դիագնոզ դրեցի, դեռ փաստաթղթեր էլ ստորագրեցի, գլխին սարքեցի, ղրկեցի հոգեբուժարան: Հա, դու ամենախելոքն ես, քո ռուս ձյաձյաներն էլ, որոնց վիդեոները պոստ էիր անում, ամենագրագետն ու խելոքն են: Ես ստեղ ո՞վ եմ ընդհանարապես, որ համարձակվում եմ իմ մասնագիտական աչքով ինչ-որ բան նկատել ու դրա մասին բարձրաձայնել:

Հ.Գ. Երբ թոքաբանի մոտ մտնում է թոքի քաղցկեղով հիվանդը, թոքաբանը կարիք չունի հազար ու մի հետազոտության ուղարկելու, որ պարզի՝ ինչ ա: Հիվանդի տեսքն ամեն ինչ ասում ա: Բայց ուղարկում ա հետազոտության, որովհետև օբյեկտիվ հաստատում ա պետք: Նույնն էլ էս դեպքում ա: Ես տեսնում եմ, որ էս տղան հոգեկան հիվանդ ա, բայց որևէ փաստաթուղթ ստորագրելուց առաջ օբյեկտիվ հետազոտություններ կանեմ, որոնցից, սիրելի Չամիչ, դու ոչ մի կերպ գլուխ չես հանում: Ներիր, բայց իրոք էդ ոլորտում դու կոմպետենտ չես: Էս վերջին անգամ ա, որ քեզ պատասխանում եմ հոգեբուժությանը վերաբերող թեմայում: Մյուս անգամ, եթե ցանկանաս ինձ հետ ինչ-որ հարցում բանավիճել, խորհուրդ կտայի ռուս ձյաձյաներից հրաժարվել ու մի քիչ լուրջ բաներ կարդալ: Թե չէ կներես, ես չեմ կարա ռուս ձյաձյա դառնալ ու էկրանից խոսել, որ իմ խոսքը քեզ համար հավաստի դառնա:

----------

Ariadna (24.12.2012), CactuSoul (22.12.2012), Ingrid (23.12.2012), Kita (25.12.2012), Malxas (22.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), Աթեիստ (22.12.2012), Արէա (22.12.2012), Գալաթեա (22.12.2012), Մանուլ (31.12.2012), Մարկիզ (22.12.2012), Ներսես_AM (22.12.2012), Ուլուանա (22.12.2012), Տրիբուն (22.12.2012)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հ.Գ. Երբ թոքաբանի մոտ մտնում է թոքի քաղցկեղով հիվանդը, թոքաբանը կարիք չունի հազար ու մի հետազոտության ուղարկելու, որ պարզի՝ ինչ ա: Հիվանդի տեսքն ամեն ինչ ասում ա: Բայց ուղարկում ա հետազոտության, որովհետև օբյեկտիվ հաստատում ա պետք: Նույնն էլ էս դեպքում ա: Ես տեսնում եմ, որ էս տղան հոգեկան հիվանդ ա, բայց որևէ փաստաթուղթ ստորագրելուց առաջ օբյեկտիվ հետազոտություններ կանեմ,


Ու որն ա էտ օբյեկտիվ հետազոտությունը? արյան անալիզն ա? թե մեզի անալիզը?
Լավ էլի Բյուր, սարսափելի օրինակներ կան աչքիս առաջ, 19 տարեկան տղա երեխայի իբր բուժում են շիզոֆրենիայից, բուժման արդյունքում տղան մեկ տարի հետո ինքնասպան ա լինում, դիահերձումը պարզում ա, որ գլխում  ուռուցք ա եղել: 
Ոնց ես ապացուցում մարդը տեսիլքներ տեսնում ա թե չէ? ձայներ լսում ա թե չէ? Խոխմի համար մեկը գալիս ա մոտդ ասում ա ես ձայներ եմ լսում, ոնց ես պարզում ճիշտ ա ասում թե չէ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .... Ես ստեղ ո՞վ եմ ընդհանարապես, որ համարձակվում եմ իմ մասնագիտական աչքով ինչ-որ բան նկատել ու դրա մասին բարձրաձայնել:


Դու լանցետի փոշի ես ու բժշկական տարր  :Tongue:  Ու ինքդ քո տարբեր ոլորտներում փիս զբաղված ես  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (24.12.2012), CactuSoul (22.12.2012), GriFFin (18.06.2014), Ingrid (23.12.2012), Kita (25.12.2012), Malxas (22.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.12.2012), VisTolog (24.12.2012), Արէա (22.12.2012), Մարկիզ (22.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.12.2012), Ներսես_AM (22.12.2012), Շինարար (22.12.2012), Ռուֆուս (23.12.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ու որն ա էտ օբյեկտիվ հետազոտությունը? արյան անալիզն ա? թե մեզի անալիզը?
> Լավ էլի Բյուր, սարսափելի օրինակներ կան աչքիս առաջ, 19 տարեկան տղա երեխայի իբր բուժում են շիզոֆրենիայից, բուժման արդյունքում տղան մեկ տարի հետո ինքնասպան ա լինում, դիահերձումը պարզում ա, որ գլխում  ուռուցք ա եղել: 
> Ոնց ես ապացուցում մարդը տեսիլքներ տեսնում ա թե չէ? ձայներ լսում ա թե չէ? Խոխմի համար մեկը գալիս ա մոտդ ասում ա ես ձայներ եմ լսում, ոնց ես պարզում ճիշտ ա ասում թե չէ?


Արյան անալիզն էլ, մեզի անալիզն էլ, թոք ու սիրտ լսելն էլ օբյեկտիվ հետազոտություններ են: Սուբյեկտիվը հիվանդից և նրա հարազատներից ստացած տեղեկություններն են հիվանդության և այդ հիվանդության դրսևորումների վերաբերյալ:

Օբյեկտիվ են նաև սրտխառնոցը (նողկանք) և փսխումը: Եվ օբյեկտիվորեն ես, լրիվ օբյեկտիվորեն գերարժեքային իդեաներով (չեմ ասում՝ մեծամոլական զառանցական մտքերով) տառապող Ավետի ու մասամբ ժյուրիի մյուս անդամների թուլայական, ոչ ադեկվատ, պատիվ չբերող, *երեխու թայ դառնող* և *սուբյեկտիվ* վարքագիծը տեսնելով, լրիվ օբյեկտիվորեն իմ գլխուղեղում տեղակայված փսխման կենտրոնի գրգռման հաշվին նողկանքի զգացում ունեցա ու փսխեցի մտովի ժյուրիի սեղանին (իհարկե սա սուբյեկտիվ է):

Նույն կերպ բժիշկն էլ կարող է ծիծաղել իր հիվանդի այս կամ այն ֆիզիկական թերության վրա: Բայց այդպիսի բաներ չեն լինում: Կամ էլ լինում են շատ չնչին:




> Ոնց ես ապացուցում մարդը տեսիլքներ տեսնում ա թե չէ? ձայներ լսում ա թե չէ? Խոխմի համար մեկը գալիս ա մոտդ ասում ա ես ձայներ եմ լսում, ոնց ես պարզում ճիշտ ա ասում թե չէ?


Պարզելու համար մարդն իրականում ձայներ լսում է թե ոչ, տաս տարի անհրաժեշտ է սովորել, ստանալ համապատասխան բժշկական կրթություն ու ավարտել: Իսկ խոխմի համար բժշկի դիմողին ես, օրինակ, սուբյեկտիվորեն քացու տակ էի գցում:

----------

Ariadna (24.12.2012), Artgeo (22.12.2012), CactuSoul (22.12.2012), Chuk (23.12.2012), Hda (23.12.2012), Kita (25.12.2012), Kuk (24.12.2012), Moonwalker (22.12.2012), murmushka (22.12.2012), Quyr Qery (23.12.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.12.2012), Ամպ (22.12.2012), Հայկօ (22.12.2012), Մանուլ (31.12.2012), մարդագայլուկ (02.05.2014), Ներսես_AM (22.12.2012), Տրիբուն (22.12.2012)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ու որն ա էտ օբյեկտիվ հետազոտությունը? արյան անալիզն ա? թե մեզի անալիզը?
> Լավ էլի Բյուր, սարսափելի օրինակներ կան աչքիս առաջ, 19 տարեկան տղա երեխայի իբր բուժում են շիզոֆրենիայից, բուժման արդյունքում տղան մեկ տարի հետո ինքնասպան ա լինում, դիահերձումը պարզում ա, որ գլխում  ուռուցք ա եղել: 
> Ոնց ես ապացուցում մարդը տեսիլքներ տեսնում ա թե չէ? ձայներ լսում ա թե չէ? Խոխմի համար մեկը գալիս ա մոտդ ասում ա ես ձայներ եմ լսում, ոնց ես պարզում ճիշտ ա ասում թե չէ?


Չամիչ ջան, հասկանալի է. որ հոգեբուժությունը շատ բարդ գիտություն է, սուբյեկտիվիզմի դերը կարող  է վճռորոշ լինել, բայց այդ կարելի է ասել նաև ընդհանրապես բժշկության մասին: Եթե մի կամ մի քանի բժիշկկ սխալ են բուժում կամ բուժել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կարող ենք հարձակվել ամբողջ բժշկության կամ էլ այս դեպում մի բժշկի արած դիագնոզի վրա, երբ ինքներս էլ չգիտենք, թե ինչքանով է այդ բժիշկը ճիշտ կամ սխալ ասում, գուցե հնարավորություն էլ չունենք պարզելու, ապա միայն կարող ենք մեր տեսակետը այդ հարցի շուրջ արտահայտել, որը , լինելով ոչ մասնագիտական, կարող է շատ հեռու լինել ճշմարտությունից:

----------


## Ingrid

Եթե այդպիսի հարցեր են առաջանում, երևի ճիշտ կլիներ, որ նախագիծ ընդունելիս նրանց հետ սկզբում զրուցեր որևէ հոգեբույժ, չնայած գուցե այնքան կարևորոույթւոն չեն տալիս նման երևույթներին ու առաջ մղում միայն շոուի դերը, որ ոչ էլ նման բան կանեն:

----------


## Ingrid

Իսկ ընդհանուր կասեմ, որ շատ ուրախացա ՝ կարդալով տարաբնույթ կարծիքներ: Ուրեմն՝ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, հավասարակշռությունը պահպանվում է: Հայկական ցանկացած ժյուրիի անդամներից մեծ մասսի մասին կարելի է ասել այն, ինչ ասվեց: Մեզ մոտ նման բաները նոր են, դրա համար էլ չկա ձևավորված կուլտուրա, պարզ է, որ իրենք էլ իրենց այդպես պիտի պահեն: Նաև լավ է, որ մի հատված էլ քննադատում է նրանց: Ինչքան էլ զբաղված լինեն, ականջները փակեն, հաստատ լավ էլ լսում են ու գիտեն: Հույս ունեմ , որ մի քանի տասնամյակ հետո այս հարցը այլևս այլպես սուր չի դրվի, որովեհտև մեզ մոտ էլ կառաջանա շոու-մրցույթներում նորմալ ժյուրի լինելու կուլտուրան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չամիչ, արի սենց անենք: Դու ձևացրու, թե հալյուցինացիաներ ունես, որոնք քեզ ասում են, որ դու ընտրյալ ես: Ձեռի հետ էլ կարաս երևակայես, թե աշխարհի մեծ բեմերում ելույթներ ես ունեցել: Տես՝ կարա՞ս ինձ խաբես:

----------

Kita (25.12.2012), Աթեիստ (24.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.12.2012)

----------


## Jarre

Ժողովուրդ, տեսե՛ք։ 

Ինչպես *ivy*-ն արդեն ասաց, եթե այս ֆորմատը կա, ուրեմն ՊԻՏԻ ունենանք այս ամենը։ Ու անկեղծ ասած էտ ֆորմատում մեր ժյուրիի պահվածքը իմ հասկացողությամբ էտ ֆորմատի սահմաններից դուրս չի գալիս։ Իրանք անում են հենց էն ինչ պիտի անեն։

Անձամբ ես դեմ եմ նման ֆորմատին։ Չեմ սիրում նման կերպով կրքեր բորբոքելը, հումոր անելը, ոնց ուզում եք դա անվանեք։ 
Նույն կերպ ես արդեն մի տասը տարուց ավել ա չեմ կարողաում ինձ համոզվել Ֆանտոցիի տասը սերիաներից գոնե մեկը մի ժամից ավելի նայեմ, որովհետև ԱՀԱՎՈՐ զգայուն եմ մարդկային ինքնասիրությունը ու արժանապատվությունը գետնին տալու ՑԱՆԿԱՑԱԾ երևույթի հանդեպ։ Երևի պատճառը էն ա, որ ժամանակին ինքս դրա զոհն եմ եղել երկար տարիների ընթացքում շրջապատի կողմից (դպրոցական տարիներին)։

Եթե իսկապես մարդկանց նպատակն ու ցավը տաղանդներ բացահայտելն ա, ապա իրանց ընտրած այս ձևը ամենաարդյունավետ ձևերից մեկն ա իմ կարծիքով։ Տաղանդ բացահայտելու տակ ես հասկանում եմ նաև էն, որ երբ մեկին տեսնում ես որ պոտենցիալ ունի բայց դեռևս այն չի բացահայտել, ապա դրական տրամադրելով օգնես դա բացահայտի։ Իսկ էս հաղորդման իմաստը իմ հասկանալով հենց սկզբից բացառում ա նման մոտեցումը։ Ստեղ պիտի ուշադրություն դարձնես նենց բաների վրա որոնք ղժժալու են։ Պիտի քլնգես։

Գիտեմ, որ Ակումցիներինց ոմանք էլ քլնգել շատ են սիրում։ Մանավանդ գրական մրցույթներին։ Ու էտ քլնգողներից ոմանք ինձ շատ հարազատ մարդիկ են։ Բայց ես լիովին դեմ եմ նման քլնգոցին։ Իմ կարծիքով քլնգել գուցե պետք ա ինքնավստահներին։ 

Բայց երբ տեսնում ես որ մարդը ամոթը հաղթահարելով, կոմպլեքսները հաղթահարելով մի կերպ իրան տրորելով եկել ա իրա արածը ցույց ա տալիս, ու դու ունենալով բոլոր հիմքերը իրա արածը մանկամտություն համարելու սկսում ես իրան քլնգել..... Ես չեմ ընդունում։ 

Տենց մարդուն անգամ կաելի ա ինքնասպանության հասցնել։ 
Գուցե հիմա միանգամից հակադարձեք, որ ՆՈՐՄԱԼ մարդը նման բաներից չի կարա ինքնասպան լինի, իսկ եթե լինում ա, ուրեմն պրոբլեմը շատ ավելի խորն ա, ու հաստատ էտ քննադատությունը չի կարա դրա պատճառը լինի։ Լավ, ինչ որ չերեսչուռ ծայրահեղականացա......

Բայց նման քլնգոցի արդյունքը հաճախ կարա լինի էն, որ մարդը վապշե ինքն իրա մեջ փակվի։

Իմ պատկերացմամբ եթե ուզում ես ինչ որ մեկի ռեսուրսները բացահայտես, ապա պիտի տաս կոնստրուկտիվ խորհուրդներ՝ ցույց տալով իրա ներկայիս բոլոր թերությունները որոնց վրա ինքը պիտի աշխատի։ Բայց դե նման ձևով աշխատելը հետաքրքիր չի՝ մարդը մի բան անում ա, հետո դու դրական մթնոլորտում տալիս ես կոնստրուկտիվ խորհուրդներ, պրակտիկ ուղղություն ու մարդը սկսում ա փորձել կիրառել քո ասածը։ Իսկ մարդկանց պետք ա շովու։ Ու էտ շովուի հիմնական ռեսուրսը՝ էն փինք ֆլոյդի մսաղաց գնացող մասսան, որով սնվում ա տվյալ շոուն հենց տենց մարդիկ են։

Դրա համար եթե ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒՄ ուզում ես թաքնված տաղանդ հայտնաբերել, կամ x-ֆակտորը բացահայտել, ապա կան անհամեմատ ավելի լավ մեթոդներ։ Իսկ եթե պետք ա շոու, ապա կա նման տարբերակ։

Ու *Շինարարի* պես, ես էլ եթե ունենամ ծանոթ, ընկեր երբեք չեմ թողնի ընկնի նման դրության մեջ։ Երբեք չեմ թողնի ինքը դառնա չեղած ալիքի, չեղած հաղորդման ռեյտինգի վառելիք....

Իմ համար հաղորդման ֆոմատն ա անբարոյություն, ոչ թե ժյուրիի անդամների վարքը։

Ու ինձ ահավոր հետաքրքիր ա, էտ հաղորդումների վրա մեծացող սերունդը ո՞նց ա փորձելու իրա կյանքում ինչ որ մեկին խրախուսել։

----------

CactuSoul (27.12.2012), erexa (25.12.2012), Ingrid (25.12.2012), Lion (25.12.2012), Peace (04.01.2013), Progart (22.03.2019), Tig (25.12.2012), Ամմէ (25.12.2012), Նաիրուհի (25.12.2012), Շինարար (25.12.2012), Ուլուանա (25.12.2012)

----------


## Jarre

Քնելուցս առաջ մի բան էլ ասեմ  :Jpit: 
Լսեք Ռոջեր Ուոթերսի Amused to Death ալբոմը։ Լրիվ էս երևույթի մասին ա։ Թե ուր ա տանում հեռուստատեսային «կուլտուրան» մարկային ցեղին։
Յութուբում կարաք գտնեք լսեք։ Իսկ ես շեյր կանեմ ալբոմի պատկերը։ Նենց հետաքրքիր ա էս թեմայի շրջանակներում.....

----------


## Վահ

Ժյուրիների վարքի մեղավորը նաև նախագծի կազմակերպիչներն են:
Ռեյտինգ բարձրացնելու համար ինչի ասես,որ չեն դիմում:Արտասահմնանում նույն նախագծերը ունեն նաև նախընտրական փուլ`ընտրվում ու առաջին փուլին մասնակցում են էն մարդիկ,որոնք կարող են նորմալ ներկայանալ ժյուրիին ու հանդիսատեսին:
Իսկ Հայաստանում էդ ամեն ինչը ուղղակի բացակայումա:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ժյուրիների վարքի մեղավորը նաև նախագծի կազմակերպիչներն են:
> Ռեյտինգ բարձրացնելու համար ինչի ասես,որ չեն դիմում:Արտասահմնանում նույն նախագծերը ունեն նաև նախընտրական փուլ`ընտրվում ու առաջին փուլին մասնակցում են էն մարդիկ,որոնք կարող են նորմալ ներկայանալ ժյուրիին ու հանդիսատեսին:
> Իսկ Հայաստանում էդ ամեն ինչը ուղղակի բացակայումա:


Պարզապես ռեյտինգ ապահովող ելույթները եթեր են դուրս գալիս:Դա մեծ քանակությամբ դիտումներ է ապահովում և դրանից բխող հանգամանքները՝ «գումար»: :Smile:

----------

Malxas (08.01.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Ահավոր է մեր ժյուրիների պահվածքը մրցույթների ժամանակ:
Վերջերս նայեցի, թե ինչպես, հատկապես Անդրեն («X ֆակտորի» ), ծաղրեցին մանկավարժ մի աղջկա: Հա՛, լավ չէր երգում, բայց դա իրավունք չէր տալիս ծաղրել: Ասեիք՝ չէ, պրծավ-գնաց...մի բան էլ...
Զարմանում եմ, թե ինչ չափանիշներով են ժյուրիներ ընտրում: Էլ չխոսեմ Էմիի մասին, ով մի քանի տարի նույնիսկ չի կարողացել Կոնսերվատորիան ավարտել, ու ինչի էլ հասել է՝ մոր շնորհիվ: 
Չխոսեմ նաև, թե ոնց են տատիկներին ու պապիկներին ձեռ առնում:

----------

laro (02.05.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

Լուրջ  էս Անդրեին պտի վառվի:  :Angry2:  Արա ո՞նց կարելի ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ին ուրիշ բան ա հետաքրքրում  :Jpit:  Էս տղան ակտիվի՞ստ ա:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ին ուրիշ բան ա հետաքրքրում  Էս տղան ակտիվի՞ստ ա:


Հոմոֆոբիայի դեմ պայքարում՝ հա։

----------

Աթեիստ (18.06.2014)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սաղ մի կողմ, Պուգաչյովայի քավրը վերջնա  :Jpit:

----------


## keyboard

Հայաստանում,ժյուրիի կազմում այո՝ *անդամներ* են  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (19.06.2014), Վահե-91 (18.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սաղ մի կողմ, Պուգաչյովայի քավրը վերջնա


Ես էդքան խիստ չէի դատի: Հանպատրաստից ակապելլա երգելն էդքան էլ հեշտ չի: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ Անդրեն ոնց կերգեր, եթե իրան տեղում ասեին՝ մի բան երգի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես էդքան խիստ չէի դատի: Հանպատրաստից ակապելլա երգելն էդքան էլ հեշտ չի: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ Անդրեն ոնց կերգեր, եթե իրան տեղում ասեին՝ մի բան երգի:


Հաստատ ավելի լավ կերգեր: Ու նենց չի էլի, որ իրա հիմնական երգը նորմալ երգում էր էս տղեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես էդքան խիստ չէի դատի: Հանպատրաստից ակապելլա երգելն էդքան էլ հեշտ չի: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ Անդրեն ոնց կերգեր, եթե իրան տեղում ասեին՝ մի բան երգի:


Բյուր, Անդրեն մի քանի անգամ հասցրել ա ցույց տալ, որ կենդանի երգածը սկի չի զիջում ձայնագրություններին (Գարիկի բերանը բաց էր մնացել), բայց էս դեպքում ինքը երգելը չի որ քննադատում ա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ա՜խ, բացել ա, դահլիճի կեսը այսուհետ գեյ դարձավ, օդակաթիլային ճանապարհով վարակվեցին  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.06.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

> Ա՜խ, բացել ա, դահլիճի կեսը այսուհետ գեյ դարձավ, օդակաթիլային ճանապարհով վարակվեցին


Էսօր մեկը մեկնաբանություն էր գրել  համարյա էս կարգի՝ էս մարդիկ որ սենց չարտահայտվեին, սաղ մտածելու էին, որ իրանք էլ են գեյ:  :Bad:   :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.06.2014)

----------


## insider

> Ես էդքան խիստ չէի դատի: Հանպատրաստից ակապելլա երգելն էդքան էլ հեշտ չի: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ Անդրեն ոնց կերգեր, եթե իրան տեղում ասեին՝ մի բան երգի:


Բայց դե իրոք երգել չգիտեր էլի, ոչ պատրաստից ոչ էլ հանպատրաստից: Մի բան չհասկացա, էս չմոնտաժված տարբերակն է՞ր, թե՞ էս ներքին խոսակցությունը մտածված եթեր են տվել:

Հ.Գ. Ես իրան յութուբով եմ տեսել: :LOL:  Ես էլ վերարկուով ... © «Չի կարող պատահել»

----------


## մարիօ

> Բայց դե իրոք երգել չգիտեր էլի, ոչ պատրաստից ոչ էլ հանպատրաստից: Մի բան չհասկացա, էս մոնտաժված տարբերակն է՞ր, թե՞ էս ներքին խոսակցությունը մտածված եթեր են տվել:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես իրան յութուբով եմ տեսել: Ես էլ վերարկուով ... © «Չի կարող պատահել»


Ջղայնանալուն էն ա, որ մտածված են եթեր տվել:

----------

CactuSoul (19.06.2014), GriFFin (18.06.2014), Ձայնալար (18.06.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

Ժողովուրդ ես 2012 թվականից մինչև "այսօր" կարդացի: Մի բան ասեմ ու գնամ ( մենք դեռ քնություն ունենք գինեկի  :LOL:  ու ամբողջ ակումբը իմացավ դրա մասին)
Մի անգամ "Կիթառների երեկոից" տուն վերադարնալուց ընկերուհուս հետ խոսում էի նրա մասին, որ աստված` բացի ես իմ եքա ջան ու ջանդակից,  ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան չի տվել, օրինակ լավ սլուխ  ու դրա պատճառով ես ոչ մի երաժշտական գործիքին չեմ տիրապետում: Ես իմ ընկերուհին մի քիչ լուռ մնալուց հետո ասեց. <<Լիզ ջան, վատ ձայն ունենալը ու վատ սլուխ ունենալը` դրանք տարբեր բաներ են>>:  :LOL:  Ու ես հասկացա, որ ես ոչ ձայն ունեմ, ոչ սլուխ:  :LOL:  Օբյեկտիվ քննդատական վերաբերմունք, որի շնորհիվ ես նման հաղորդման չեմ գնա:
*Հիմա:* Ես նման հաղորդումներ չեմ նայում, զի վասն զուտ չեմ կարողանում: Եսել Շինարարի պես շատ էմպատիկ եմ մոտենում եդ մարդանց ում ձեռ են առնում, նեղվում եմ, ջղայնանում: 
  Մի անգամ տեսա, որ նմանատիպ "ծիծաղալու" վիդեոներով էին հաղորդում սարքել ու հերթով սենց դեպքեր էին ցույց տալիս: Ու իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն էր, որ սա երգի մրցույթ չի, սա ինչ որ նառկոմանի ֆանտազիիա ա, որի մեջ հավաքվել են բազմաթիվ հոգեկան հիվանդներ: Մեկը հիմար բան է ասում, մյուսները ծիծաղում են: 
Հիմա ինձ սնեց բան ա հետաքրքիր ինչքանո՞վ ա իմաստալից բարկանալը ու պայքարելը նման հաղորդումների դեմ: Ու են որ շատ ես խորանում, պտպտում հանգում ես են հարցին, որ ստեղ ոչ հաղորդումն ա էական, ոչ ֆոռմատը... հարցը են ա, որ մեր ազգը (ու ամբողջ աշխարհը) լցված ա ինքնահաստատման խնդիր ունեցող, հիվանդ, տգետ մարդկանցով: Ու դարեր ի վեր եդպես ա եղել: Եկեք մենք լինենք են մարդիկ ովքեր տեսնելով, որ դիմացինը ավելի թույլ ա ու խնդիր ունի իրան չճնշենք, չծաղրենք: Մերսի:
Հ.Գ. Քանի դեռ իմ փսիխոպատ "ես"-ը քնած ա, մի քիչ բարի ու էմոցիոնալ բաներ եմ գրում, հավես չեք անում կարդալ` անցեք ավելի խելոք բաներին  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (18.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բայց դե իրոք երգել չգիտեր էլի, ոչ պատրաստից ոչ էլ հանպատրաստից: Մի բան չհասկացա, էս չմոնտաժված տարբերակն է՞ր, թե՞ էս ներքին խոսակցությունը մտածված եթեր են տվել:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես իրան յութուբով եմ տեսել: Ես էլ վերարկուով ... © «Չի կարող պատահել»


Ես Անդրեի հետ մի երկու անգամ «բախտ» եմ ունեցել գործնական շփվել, եթե ինքը գեյ չի, ապա լրիվ գոմիկական շարժուձև ունի: Հագուկապը, մաններաները, տնքալով ու նվնվալով խոսելը: Քրոջ հետ էր եկել, քուրն ավելի առնական էր, քան թե ինքը: Ու հիմա էնքան խնդալու է նայվում իր արած կապիկությունը: Ձևիստ, ըխք, մթոմ մակիյաժ ու էպիլյացիա անողներդ ու շորերդ կարողները գեյ չեն:

----------

Ariadna (19.06.2014), GriFFin (18.06.2014), insider (18.06.2014), Jarre (18.06.2014), Quyr Qery (19.06.2014), Նարե91 (18.06.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Ին ուրիշ բան ա հետաքրքրում  Էս տղան ակտիվի՞ստ ա:


Սևակն ա՞,Բյուր, կարծեմ Բայանդուրի, Աթեիստի ու էս տղու հետ գնացելի էինք թամազյանի դեմ Ազատ գոտիին:
ուղղակի ես իրան դրանից հետո չեմ տեսել, կարող ա խառնում ա, մեկդ Բային էս թեմա կանչեք, կասի հաստատ

----------

Quyr Qery (19.06.2014), Աթեիստ (18.06.2014), Մուշու (18.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Սևակն ա՞,Բյուր, կարծեմ Բայանդուրի, Աթեիստի ու էս տղու հետ գնացելի էինք թամազյանի դեմ Ազատ գոտիին:
> ուղղակի ես իրան դրանից հետո չեմ տեսել, կարող ա խառնում ա, մեկդ Բային էս թեմա կանչեք, կասի հաստատ


Հա, Ռուբ, ինքն ա, դրանից հետո Բայի ծնունդին էլ եմ հանդիպել:

----------

Freeman (18.06.2014)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իսկ ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում, որ սենց ելույթներին ժյուրին լուրջ դեմքով նայի ու վերջում էլ նույն լուրջ դեմքով սկսի գնահատականներ տալ  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (19.06.2014), Աթեիստ (19.06.2014), Մուշու (18.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Տեսնայութը մինչև վերջ չէի նայել, էս ո՞վ են էս բոմժերը արա, սրանք գիտեն թե իրանք դեմք են, մնացածն էլ սաղ գոմիկ են, կարելի էր սրանց սաղին ստորացնել:

Բայց Սևակի երգելը սխալ էր, իրան պիտի որ ասած լինեին, որ ինքը չի կարում երգի ու իրա շրջապատից պիտի ասած լինեին, որ ծաղրի առարկա չդառնար:

----------

Ariadna (19.06.2014), Quyr Qery (19.06.2014), Աթեիստ (19.06.2014), Ձայնալար (19.06.2014), Մուշու (18.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ին ուրիշ բան ա հետաքրքրում  Էս տղան ակտիվի՞ստ ա:


Սևակն ակտիվիստ է, ընդ որում՝ ոչ միայն հոմոֆոբիայի դեմ պայքարում։ Ես լիքը տարբեր ակցիաների ու պայքարների մեջ եմ տեսել՝ բնապահպանականից մինչև քաղաքական ու սոցիալական տարբեր խնդիրների անդրադարձող։

Հենց էդ նկարահանման օրը ՖԲ-ում գրել էր, որ ահավոր վատ է երգել ու որ վերջում տենց բան է ասել, կասկածում էր, որ դա եթեր կտան։ Փաստորեն ուրիշ մոտեցում են ընտրել եթեր տալու։

Մինչև Սևակի վերջին նախադասությունը ժյուրիի արած ոչ մի արտահայտության մեջ սարսափելի բան չկար, Անդրեն էլ, հա, մի քիչ կոպիտ էր, բայց եսիմ ինչ վատ չէր։ 
Իսկ վերջում էդ «ներքին» խոսակցությունը  :Bad:  Ինչ-ինչ, ինքը պիտի տենց բան չաներ, որովհետև ամենաշատը իրեն են քննարկում որպես գեյ, Ռիկին անգամ տենց ցուցակ էին տվել հայ հայտնիների, որոնց մեջ ինքն էլ կար։ Թե՞ տենց վախենում էր «պալիտ լինելուց» Կոնչիտայից զզվող Գարիկի կողքը (չնայած հայաստանյան «շոու-բիզնեսում» բոլորն էլ գիտեն՝ ով ով է)։

----------

Ariadna (19.06.2014), Jarre (19.06.2014), Quyr Qery (19.06.2014), Աթեիստ (19.06.2014), մարիօ (18.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.06.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

Ժյուրին իսկապես իրեն շատ վատ պահեց Շաքեի հետ, չէր կարելի աղջկա հետ այդպես վարվել,  ու նենց չէր որ շատ վատ ա երգում (հիմա հստակ չեմ հիշում կատարումը, շատ շուտ եմ տեսել) :

Վերջի եթերաշրջանին չեմ հետևում որովհետև Էմմիին չեմ սիրում և նայել նրան չեմ կարողանում : Ես մինչև հիմա չեմ հասկանում թե ըստ ինչի են ժյուրիի անդամները ընտրվում ?

----------


## Freeman

...

----------


## CactuSoul

Բայց դե Սևակի արածն էլ արած չէր: Նույնիսկ հոմոֆոբիան էլ մի կողմ, ասենք՝ թեկուզ մարտի 8 էր, ինքն էլ կանանց էր շնորհավորում: Մեկ ա շատ անկապ ա տվյալ թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող բեմից խոսել դրա մասին, ու եթե դեռ դա էլ մի կերպ կուտվի, ապա վատ ստացված կատարումը նվիրել էն մարդկանց, ում օգտի համար ես քեզ էդ անկապ վիճակի մեջ դնում... այ դա արդեն ոչ մի առողջ տրամաբանության մեջ չի տեղավորվում:
Չեմ սիրում, որ ամեն պատեհ-անպատեհ առիթով էդ "ակտիվիզմը" շրջապատի մարդկանց աչքն են կոխում, կամ որ ավելի վատ ա, եթե իրենց գեյ լինելն են մատնանշում: Թե ասա՝ ի՞նձ ինչ՝ գեյ ես, թե գեյ չես, ապրի քո համար, էլի, կարող ա՞ ես եմ պատասխանատու քո գեյ լինելու համար...

Ժյուրիի անդամները, Անդրեի գլխավորությամբ, իրենց չոբանավարի պահեցին, ինչ խոսք (թող ներեն ինձ չոբանները ուրիշ բառ չգտնելուս համար): Չնայած մինչև էդ պահը ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր, իմ կարծիքով: Օրինակ՝ որ Անդրեն ասաց, թե երգելու ցանկության դեպքում գնա կարաոկե, ԻՀԿ անկեղծորեն ու սրտանց ասաց, առանց վիրավորելու միտումի: Համ էլ ճիշտ են ասում էդ առումով:

Գրազ կգամ, որ Սևակն իրականում ոչ էնքան երգելու կամ մրցույթին մասնակցելու էր գնացել, ինչքան որ էդ վերջին նախադասությունը բեմից հնչեցնելու համար: Ինձ նման բաներ դուր չեն գալիս:

----------

Chilly (15.11.2016), Jarre (19.06.2014), Yellow Raven (19.06.2014), Նարե91 (19.06.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Ժյուրիի պահվածքի մեջ, բացի վերջին իրար միջի քննարկումը, ոչ մի սարսափելի բան չկար։ Նորմայի մեջ էր իմ կարծիքով։
Էտ վերջին պահը իմ համար զզվելի էր։
Իմ ընկալմամբ Սևակը վատ երգեց։ Ինձ որ գլխից խփեին դաժը հարազատ մարդու մոտ չէի երգի նման ձև։
Էն որ հիշեցրեց, որ այդ օրը միասեռականների իրավունքի պաշտպանման օրն է լավ արեց, հավանեցի։ Երևի ինքը իսկապես հենց էտ նպատակով էր գնացել, որ հանրորեն շնորհավորեր էտ օրը։ 
Մյուս կողմից էլ իմ համար մի քիչ տհաճ է դառնում էտ թեմայի վրա էտքան լռվելը ու կենտրոնանալը։ Ես իսկապես ուրախ եմ բոլոր նրանց համար ում մոտ ամեն ինչ լավ է, ովքեր իրենց էս կյանքում գտել են, ովքեր հասկացել են իրենց կողմնորոշումը։ Անկեղծ ուրախ եմ։ Բայց իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն է, որ Հայաստանում մարդիկ բան ու գործ չունենալու պատճառով ակտիվիստ են դառնում։ Գիտեմ, որ սիրուն բան չեմ ասում։ Ես հարգում եմ էտ մարդկանց ակտիվությունը։ Բայց հոգնել եմ էտ ամենից մի տեսակ։ Ոնց որ մարդու կարոտ լինեմ։ Մեկը ում հետ կարաս ուղղակի կյանքից խոսաս։ Ոչ թե ինչ որ գաղափարից։ Ոնց որ էն կրոնական կյանքիս լինի։ Էն որ ինչ խոսաս, ինչ առիթով հավաքված լինես պիտի էտ ամեն ինչը վերջում հարամ անեն ու կապեն կրոնի հետ  :Sad:

----------

Ariadna (19.06.2014), CactuSoul (19.06.2014), Cassiopeia (19.06.2014), insider (19.06.2014), Peace (19.06.2014), Yellow Raven (19.06.2014), Աթեիստ (19.06.2014), Արէա (19.06.2014), Նարե91 (19.06.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

ՖԲ-ում բայց ինչքա՞ն մարդ ա վառված իքս ֆակտորի ժյուրիից։
Տապոռը գալիս ա, փորձում ա երգի, սաղ ընթացքում ժյուրին փորձում ա նենց անի, որ էս տապոռը մի քիչ թուլանա, չլարվի, բալքի ավելի լավ ստացվի։ Նիֆիգա, պարզվում ա իրանք ղժժում էին «խեղճ երեխու» վրա։
Էն, որ իրա քուրն ա վրեն լքվ ղժժացել ըտեղ գրանցելուց, հեչ։

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Շինարար

> ՖԲ-ում բայց ինչքա՞ն մարդ ա վառված իքս ֆակտորի ժյուրիից։
> *Տապոռը* գալիս ա, փորձում ա երգի, սաղ ընթացքում ժյուրին փորձում ա նենց անի, որ էս տապոռը մի քիչ թուլանա, չլարվի, բալքի ավելի լավ ստացվի։ Նիֆիգա, պարզվում ա իրանք ղժժում էին «խեղճ երեխու» վրա։
> Էն, որ իրա քուրն ա վրեն լքվ ղժժացել ըտեղ գրանցելուց, հեչ։
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk


մթամ ժյուրիիդ անդամները ի՞նչ են, եթե ոչ տապոռ, էս միջադեպի համար չէ, ընդհանրապես

----------


## John

> ՖԲ-ում բայց ինչքա՞ն մարդ ա վառված իքս ֆակտորի ժյուրիից։
> Տապոռը գալիս ա, փորձում ա երգի, սաղ ընթացքում ժյուրին փորձում ա նենց անի, որ էս տապոռը մի քիչ թուլանա, չլարվի, բալքի ավելի լավ ստացվի։ Նիֆիգա, պարզվում ա իրանք ղժժում էին «խեղճ երեխու» վրա։
> Էն, որ իրա քուրն ա վրեն լքվ ղժժացել ըտեղ գրանցելուց, հեչ։
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk


Արտ, նայեցի նոր ելույթը։ Ճշտով չեմ հասկանում տեսակետդ։ Հա, հնարավոր ա ժյուրիին քլնգող կարծիքների պատճառով ես սենց տրամադրվել, բայց արժի՞ որ ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնել։
Խի՞ տապոռ էլի։ Ի՞նչ հիմքով ես մարդուն տենց պիտակում։ Հա, ինքը հրաշալի չէր երգում, հա, ինքը էմոցիա չէր ցույց տալիս, բայց տապո՞ռ։
Կամ ինչ ա թե որոշ մարդիկ գտնում են, որ ժյուրին ղժժում էր իրա վրա՝ էդ քեզ հիմք ա տալիս պնդել/համոզված ասել, որ քուրը գրանցելուց ղժժացե՞լ էր վրեն։ Իրոք չեմ հասկանում քեզ, չնայած փորձում եմ։

Իմ տեսանկյունից՝ ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր․ եթե էս մարդը իրենց գյուղի մասշտաբով լավ երգող է համարվում՝ ինչո՞ւ չմասնակցել։ Քույրը գրանցել է, ինքը եկել-երգել, ժյուրին ու հանդիսատեսը պարել-ծափ տվել, ժյուրին էլ որոշել է, որ չի անցնում հաջորդ փուլ։ Էս տղեն էլ իրան լիովին ադեկվատ պահեց, հումորն էլ էր տեղը, վատ էլ չերգեց իմ կարծիքով, ոչ էլ նեղվեց-վիրավորվեց ժյուրիի կարծիքից ու պահվածքից։ Մի խոսքով ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր։ Ոչ մի առիթ չտեսա ոչ էս տղու փոխարեն վիրավորվելու, ոչ էլ առավել ևս էս տղուն «տապոռ»-ով պիտակավորելու համար։ Մարդը էմոցիա չի արտահայտում ու վերջ։ Ինչո՞ւմն ա խնդիրը։

----------

Lion (15.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (15.11.2016), Գաղթական (15.11.2016), Նաիրուհի (15.11.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> ՖԲ-ում բայց ինչքա՞ն մարդ ա վառված իքս ֆակտորի ժյուրիից։
> Տապոռը գալիս ա, փորձում ա երգի, սաղ ընթացքում ժյուրին փորձում ա նենց անի, որ էս տապոռը մի քիչ թուլանա, չլարվի, բալքի ավելի լավ ստացվի։ Նիֆիգա, պարզվում ա իրանք ղժժում էին «խեղճ երեխու» վրա։
> Էն, որ իրա քուրն ա վրեն լքվ ղժժացել ըտեղ գրանցելուց, հեչ։
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk


Աթեիստ հեչ եղելա որ մի ինչ որ իրավիճակում անծանոթ մարդկանց ներկայությամբ լարվես, հուզվես, ինչու չէ նաև ջղաձգվես ու քո ասածի նման դառնաս տապոռ։

----------

Mr. Annoying (15.11.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Աթեիստ հեչ եղելա որ մի ինչ որ իրավիճակում անծանոթ մարդկանց ներկայությամբ լարվես, հուզվես, ինչու չէ նաև ջղաձգվես ու քո ասածի նման դառնաս տապոռ։


Ինձ հետ շատ ա լինում, եթե պետք ա հրապարակային ելույթ ունենամ կամ ձեռք բարձրացնեմ, որ կարծիք հայտնեմ, նախօրոք չեմ հասկանում ինչ ա կատարվում հետս, արյունը գլխովս ա տալիս, հիմա սկսել եմ նախօրոք զգուշացնել, որ նման խնդիր ունենամ, որ որ տեսնեք ահվաոր դողում եմ., չտեսնելու տվեք և այլն, իհարկե տենց հավոր դողալու չի հասնում, բայց նման հումորը ոնց որ օգնում ա լարվածությունս թուլանա, հետո ինձ անընդհատ ստիպում եմ, որ տենց հրապարակային խոսամ, որ վարժվեմ, բայց բարդ ա, ինչ-որ բարդույթ ա, որ դժվար ա հաղթահարելը, բայց տապոռի բան չկա, ուղղակի կոմպլեքս ա

կետ 31

----------

Mr. Annoying (15.11.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Ինձ հետ շատ ա լինում, եթե պետք ա հրապարակային ելույթ ունենամ կամ ձեռք բարձրացնեմ, որ կարծիք հայտնեմ, նախօրոք չեմ հասկանում ինչ ա կատարվում հետս, արյունը գլխովս ա տալիս, հիմա սկսել եմ նախօրոք զգուշացնել, որ նման խնդիր ունենամ, որ որ տեսնեք ահվաոր դողում եմ., չտեսնելու տվեք և այլն, իհարկե տենց հավոր դողալու չի հասնում, բայց նման հումորը ոնց որ օգնում ա լարվածությունս թուլանա, հետո ինձ անընդհատ ստիպում եմ, որ տենց հրապարակային խոսամ, որ վարժվեմ, բայց բարդ ա, ինչ-որ բարդույթ ա, որ դժվար ա հաղթահարելը, բայց տապոռի բան չկա, ուղղակի կոմպլեքս ա
> 
> կետ 31


Խի ով էդպիսի իրավիճակում չի հայտնվում??  Բոլորս էլ շատ պատասխանատու պահի սկսում ենք կոմպլեքսավորվել։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ժող, «տապոռը» դիագնոզ չի,  տեղեկանք չպիտի ներկայացնեմ։ Իմ համար ինքը տապոռ ա, որտև ոչ երգել գիտի, ոչ խոսալ, ոչ իրան բեմի վրա պահել, ոչ դիմացինին ադեկվատ ռեակցիա տալ, բայց բեմ ա հելել։

Իսկ ժյուրիի վարքը կոնկրետ իրա դեպքում ավելին քան ադեկվատ էր։ Ու գժվում եմ FB-ի ավելի տապոռ մեկնաբանություններից, որտեղ էդ տապոռին ավելի բարձր են դասում, քան լիքը բաների հասած արվեստագետներին։

Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժող, «տապոռը» դիագնոզ չի,  տեղեկանք չպիտի ներկայացնեմ։ Իմ համար ինքը տապոռ ա, որտև ոչ երգել գիտի, ոչ խոսալ, ոչ իրան բեմի վրա պահել, ոչ դիմացինին ադեկվատ ռեակցիա տալ, բայց բեմ ա հելել։
> 
> Իսկ ժյուրիի վարքը կոնկրետ իրա դեպքում ավելին քան ադեկվատ էր։ Ու գժվում եմ FB-ի ավելի տապոռ մեկնաբանություններից, որտեղ էդ տապոռին ավելի բարձր են դասում, քան լիքը բաների հասած արվեստագետներին։
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk


դե եթե քեզ համար արվետսագետ բառը ասոցացվում ա էդտեղ նստած քառյակի հետ, բան չունեմ ասելու:  :Hi:

----------


## Gayl

> Ժող, «տապոռը» դիագնոզ չի,  տեղեկանք չպիտի ներկայացնեմ։ Իմ համար ինքը տապոռ ա, որտև ոչ երգել գիտի, ոչ խոսալ, ոչ իրան բեմի վրա պահել, ոչ դիմացինին ադեկվատ ռեակցիա տալ, բայց բեմ ա հելել։
> 
> Իսկ ժյուրիի վարքը կոնկրետ իրա դեպքում ավելին քան ադեկվատ էր։ Ու գժվում եմ FB-ի ավելի տապոռ մեկնաբանություններից, որտեղ էդ տապոռին ավելի բարձր են դասում, քան լիքը բաների հասած արվեստագետներին։
> 
> Sent from my Elephone P8000 using Tapatalk


Քո համար էդ տղեն տապոռ ա։ 
Քեզ որ թողեն մարդասիրական օրենգսրքից էնքան կխոսես, որ մարդ հուզմունքից սրտի անբավարվածություն կստանա, բայց հիմա քեզ թույլ ես տալիս էդ տղուն տապոռ անվանես։ Քո ասածները պատճառ չեն, որ քեզ թույլ տաս էդ տղու ինքնասիրությանը կպնես։ Իսկ եթե էդքանը չես ընկալում ու քո կարծիքով ինքը տապոռ ա ուրեմն իմ կարծիքով դու քոթուկի մտածելակերպ ունես։

----------


## Gayl

> դե եթե քեզ համար արվետսագետ բառը ասոցացվում ա էդտեղ նստած քառյակի հետ, բան չունեմ ասելու:


Կարող ա արվեստագետ են, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ կարան մասնակիցների վրա բոցեր անեն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Քո համար էդ տղեն տապոռ ա։ 
> Քեզ որ թողեն մարդասիրական օրենգսրքից էնքան կխոսես, որ մարդ հուզմունքից սրտի անբավարվածություն կստանա, բայց հիմա քեզ թույլ ես տալիս էդ տղուն տապոռ անվանես։ Քո ասածները պատճառ չեն, որ քեզ թույլ տաս էդ տղու ինքնասիրությանը կպնես։ Իսկ եթե էդքանը չես ընկալում ու քո կարծիքով ինքը տապոռ ա ուրեմն իմ կարծիքով դու քոթուկի մտածելակերպ ունես։


Իմ համոզմամբ էլ դու նույնքան տապոռ շփման կուլտուրա ունես, բայց դա թեմայի հետ հեչ կապ չունի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> դե եթե քեզ համար արվետսագետ բառը ասոցացվում ա էդտեղ նստած քառյակի հետ, բան չունեմ ասելու:


Գարիկը երաժշտության գիտակ ա, երաժշտությունն էլ հաստատ արվեստ ա։ Հա, ինքը արվեստագետ ա։
Անդրեի մասին հըլը չեմ խոսում։

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ համոզմամբ էլ դու նույնքան տապոռ շփման կուլտուրա ունես, բայց դա թեմայի հետ հեչ կապ չունի։


Էն որ դու էդ տղու ինքնասիրությանն ես կպնում էդ , Գարիկին իր արարքի համար քննադատողների մտքերը տապոռություն ես համարում էդ կուլտուրական ա?, բայց որ ես քո ասածների համար քեզ քոթուկի մտածելակերպով մարդ եմ ասում ուրեմն շփմանս կուլտուրան տապոռ մակարդակի վրայա???

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էն որ դու էդ *տղու ինքնասիրությանն ես* կպնում էդ , *Գարիկին իր արարքի համար քննադատողների մտքերը տապոռություն ես համարում* էդ կուլտուրական ա?, բայց որ ես քո ասածների համար քեզ քոթուկի մտածելակերպով մարդ եմ ասում ուրեմն շփմանս կուլտուրան տապոռ մակարդակի վրայա???



Քուանշ։

----------


## Gayl

> Քուանշ։


Մարդուն տապոռ ա ասում ու համարում ա , որ ինքնասիրությանը չի կպել :LOL: 
Քեզ որ ասեին ով գիտի ոստիկանություն էիր արդեն զանգել։ Ախպերական քուանշ չտաս :LOL:

----------


## Վահե-91

Համ տեսնում են, որ մարդը էնքան լարված ա, որ հումորներին ռեակցիա չի տալիս, համ էլ կապիկություններ են անում: Կարելի էր անիմաստ հումուրները չշարունակել ու վերջում իրանց «պրոֆեսիոնալ» կարծիքը հայտնել:

Отправлено с моего D6502 через Tapatalk

----------


## Աթեիստ

[QUOTE=Վահե-91;2543713]Համ տեսնում են, որ մարդը էնքան լարված ա, որ հումորներին ռեակցիա չի տալիս, համ էլ կապիկություններ են անում: Կարելի էր անիմաստ հումուրները չշարունակել ու վերջում իրանց «պրոֆեսիոնալ» կարծիքը հայտնել:

Կարելի ա նաև փորձել մարդուն լավություն անել, ամեն կերպ վիզ դնել էդ լարվածությունը հանել, էն հույսով, որ գոնե կեսից մի քիչ ավելի լավ կերգի։

----------


## Յոհաննես

էս հարցին մե ուրիշ տեսանկյունից նայեմ էլի։
Էդ ովքեր որ ժյուրիի տեղում նստած են,դրան հասել են Եղիշների շնորհիվ,էնպես որ ամեն ինչ չափից դուրս բնական է։

----------


## Շինարար

> Գարիկը երաժշտության գիտակ ա, երաժշտությունն էլ հաստատ արվեստ ա։ Հա, ինքը արվեստագետ ա։
> Անդրեի մասին հըլը չեմ խոսում։


գլուխս ցավաց մի քիչ լսեցի

----------


## Adam

Էս թեման 7 տարվա հնություն ունի. որ նոր-նոր էր հասարակական քննարկման թեմա դարձել՝ հիշում եմ՝ ֆեյսբուքում ստատուս էի գրել: Կոկրետ չեմ հիշում՝ ինչ էի գրել, բայց վերջերս ֆեյսբուքյան տարեգրքումս էս երկու վիդեոներն էլի սկսել են պտտվել տարօրինակ ձևով. աչքիս չեն հնանում: Ինչևէ, ասածս էն ա, որ ես էստեղ չեմ քննարկել էս թեման, բայց բոլորի կարծիքները կարդալով՝ կարամ ասեմ՝ ինչքան էլ, որ տարօրինակ հնչի, բոլորի՛ ասածներում էլ ինչ-որ մի ճիշտ բան կա: Բայց իմ համար ամենաարդար մոտեցումը հետևյալն ա. մասնակիցը եթե նման վարք ցուցաբերեր՝ լինելով գիտակից ու ադեկվատ անձնավորություն, էդ ժամանակ կարելի՛ կլիներ ղժժալ վրեն ու իրանից շոու սարքել: Բայց էստեղ էս ապուշները դրել ծաղրում են հոգեկան լուրջ խնդիրներ ունեցող մարդու: Ոչ մի անգլո-ամերիկյան Got Talent կամ XFactor-ական նախագծերում ինադվեկվատ մարդկանց չեն ծաղրում: Կարող ա՝ ծիծաղից փռթկան (մարդ են, վերջիվերջո), բայց դա կտևի ոչ ավել, քան 10 վայրկյան ու տվյալ մասնակիցը դուրս կհրավիրվի սրահից: Ավելին ասեմ. ժյուրին էստեղ կարար ծաղրելու փոխարեն ավելի կոպիտ մոտեցում ցույց տար (ինչպես արել ա Simon Cowell-ն իր ժյուրիական կարիերայի հենց ամենասկզբից) ու կոպիտ ու չոր ձևով մասնակցին ասեր. «դու անտաղանդ երգիչ ես, ոչ մի պոտենցիալ չունես, քո դիսկերը երբեք ոչ մեկ չի ուզենա առնի»: Էդքան բան: Առանց ծաղրելու: Ինչքան էլ հոգեկան հիվանդ լինի մասնակիցը՝ հաղորդաշարի իրական ստեղծողներն իրենց թու՛յլ են տալիս մեկ-մեկ կոպտել ու ճիշտը դեմքներին ճպպցնել ու դուրս հրավիրել: Բայց ոչ թե ծաղրել: Ծաղրե՛լն ա, որ կպնում ա մարդու արժանապատվությանը, նսեմացնում ա մարդուն բոլորի առաջ ու ստեղծում ա գաղջ մթնոլորտ ու վերին աստիճանի awkward բոլորի համար: Էստեղ էս ապուշները հլը հերիք չի ծաղրում են, մի հատ էլ մտադրաբար ասում են՝ շարունակի երգել, շարունակի՝ մի քիչ էլ ղժժանք վրեդ: Բա եղա՞վ: Ավելի լավ էր կոպիտ լինել, քան ծաղրել: Ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ մոտեցում: Նսեմ մոտեցում: Դե, Ավետի մասին խոսելս էլ չի գալիս... իսկ Գարիկի պահվածքն իրա գողականով, միանշանակ, անմակարդակ, հայաթային, լակոտական բնույթ ա կրում: Բայց դա 7 տարի առաջ էր: Ես Գարիկին տաղանդավոր մարդ եմ համարում ու կարծում եմ, որ էս վերջին 7 տարիների ընթացքում շատ ա փոխվել: Էդ լակոտական ու գողագան vibe -ը հանել ա մեջից ու կարծես՝ ամաչում էլ ա, որ առաջ տենց ա եղել: Ապրի ինքը: Մարդիկ փոխվում են: Ու կարծում եմ՝ ինքը փոխվել ա հիմա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ասում ա ես մշակութային տարր եմ ու երկու միլիոն քանի հարյուր հազարին հաճո բաներ անել չեմ կարող 
> Ասում ա ֆեյսբուքյան հասարակությանը շատ բաներ կարող ա վիրավորական թվալ  
> 
> Էնքան որ բախտդ բերել ա, որ ֆեյսբուքյան հասարակությունը մեծամասնություն չի կազմում էս անտեր երկրում, այ տաղանդաոր մշակութային տարր:


Ժող, էնի նյո՞ւզ: Հիմա, որ ինչպես հայտնի է ֆեյսբուքյան հասարակությունը արդեն մեծամասնություն ա կազմում էս տիրավոր երկրում, Ավետ Բարսեղյանը երևո՞ւմ ա մեդիա տարածքում, թե՞ Արեայի գրառումը մարգարեական դուրս եկավ:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.03.2019)

----------

